# If this thread gets 1000 replies Im leaving!!11!!1!



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

.
.
.

Sick of the grammar screw-ups?


The endless useless posts?​

The numerous picture posts, but not even ONE remotely sexy or revealing



After the uncountable numbers of the "I’m leaving" threads on Dims I’m ready to start my own.

Yeah, you heard me. Haters, this is your chance!


*Start posting bitches*


----------



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

I was kiiinda hoping for 15 replies by now!


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 6, 2008)

You're really going to make us work for this, aren't you?

Ok, then -- here ya go, don't let the door hit ya in the ass, and all that...


----------



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

and now we should at least have been up to about 27. 

santa? :/


----------



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> You're really going to make us work for this, aren't you?
> 
> Ok, then -- here ya go, don't let the door hit ya in the ass, and all that...



thanks! i hate you btw!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 6, 2008)

....I cannot wait until you are gone...and you stay gone....that is the trick....


----------



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

mossystate said:


> ....I cannot wait until you are gone...and you stay gone....that is the trick....



thanks for your reply and trust me i wont, unless i change to another username or something...which i wont.

moss is a smelly town in norway (tis true). just sayin!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 6, 2008)

I know a special place you can shove that unicorn's horn..and I want pictures...thanks.:doh::doh::bow:


----------



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

juuust keep the posts cummin', smellystate


----------



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

if my blonde brain don't fool me, it's already 1% down. 99 to go!


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 6, 2008)

You've always been gone in my eyes, SnoozyQ.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2008)

wait....

maybe we're both bimbos...

but.....does it count as a post...if...
you post?

isn't that like thread suicide?!?!111?!??///1?!?!


ur brave..... :kiss2::wubu:


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 6, 2008)

The only thing that's intense is the boredom.


----------



## imfree (Sep 6, 2008)

susieQ said:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> ...



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, any time of year,
you can post it here, welcome to Dimensions 
Forums.......Joe Walsh guitar solo follows.........

Just like the song, you can check out any time
you want, but you can never leave. We've all
checked out, but no one has EVER left.


----------



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> You've always been gone in my eyes, SnoozyQ.



santabeard.


----------



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> wait....
> 
> maybe we're both bimbos...
> 
> ...



and you're still not funny, hun.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 6, 2008)

_*removes SusieQ's gall bladder*_


----------



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> The only thing that's intense is the boredom.


ouch. that actually hurted a little.


imfree said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, any time of year,
> you can post it here, welcome to Dimensions
> Forums.......Joe Walsh guitar solo follows.........
> 
> ...



^
this fatty has a point.


----------



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> _*removes SusieQ's gall bladder*_



*removes santas testicles*


OPS. 

I forgot they're already gone...


silly me:batting:


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 6, 2008)

You certainly have lot of gall, hun.

*_likens SusieQ to Attila the Hun*_


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2008)

susieQ said:


> and you're still not funny, hun.



ewwwww put dos claws back in dos paws....misssssusss kitttty


:wubu::eat1::doh::blush:


----------



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

ca...2%. when i'm gone, ill bet the entire dims are gonna hate me! can't wait!!


----------



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> You certainly have lot of gall, hun.
> 
> *_likens SusieQ to Attila the Hun*_



*tinkles on all religions*



Missblueyedeath said:


> ewwwww put dos claws back in dos paws....misssssusss kitttty
> 
> 
> :wubu::eat1::doh::blush:



WHY are you using all those icons? they doesen't make your posts appear any more interesting ye know??


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 6, 2008)

"Please don't go. The Drones need you. They look up to you."


----------



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> "Please don't go. The Drones need you. They look up to you."



agnhhiighnin...CRAP. you're such a nice guy, i can't be mean to you. :huh:



and i hate you for that!!:doh:


----------



## imfree (Sep 6, 2008)

imfree said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, any time of year,
> you can post it here, welcome to Dimensions
> Forums.......Joe Walsh guitar solo follows.........
> 
> ...



Hey SusieQ, I know!, hide in here and they'll 
think you left!


----------



## Gspoon (Sep 6, 2008)

Whats going on?! I am confused!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 6, 2008)

susieQ said:


> agnhhiighnin...CRAP. you're such a nice guy, i can't be mean to you. :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> and i hate you for that!!:doh:



Oh pish posh. I think BECAUSE I might be a nice guy, I deserve the worst you got! 

C'mon. 3% yet? Are you counting?


----------



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

imfree said:


> Hey SusieQ, I know!, hide in here and they'll
> think you left!


i'm not ready to go yet, oink-man. 


Gspoon said:


> Whats going on?! I am confused!


just gtfo.



Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Oh pish posh. I think BECAUSE I might be a nice guy, I deserve the worst you got!
> 
> C'mon. 3% yet? Are you counting?



Ahah! i see! so you're doing some sort of conspiracy here??? in that case you can just join the spoon 

*points finger out of the thread*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh yeah?????!?????

::Goes opposite direction, finds himself out of thread anyway::

Hmm...


----------



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Oh yeah?????!?????
> 
> ::Goes opposite direction, finds himself out of thread anyway::
> 
> Hmm...



i know *claps head* 

thats was probably a little to hard for you to get.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2008)

susieQ said:


> WHY are you using all those icons? they doesen't make your posts appear any more interesting ye know??




Yeah and having a temper tantrum and threatening to leaves *foevas*!!111 "doesen't make your posts appear any more interesting ye know??"

:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Yeah and having a temper tantrum and threatening to leaves *foevas*!!111 "doesen't make your posts appear any more interesting ye know??"
> 
> :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:



congrats.

I don't think that back "attack" took more than about 40min or so...


thanks for playing;-)

but now i' gonna sleep! see you all tomorrow lovelies! hope to see some more progress by then :eat1:


----------



## shazz2602 (Sep 6, 2008)

QUOTE=susieQ;910959]and now we should at least have been up to about 27. 

santa? :/[/QUOTE]





Dear god get somthing better to moan at! jeez pffffffffffft


----------



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

^

who are you anyway?:blink:

right. beddies.


----------



## Ash (Sep 6, 2008)

If you are going to get to 1000 posts, you're going to have to make a Lounge game out of this. 

Name a susie from the Last Letter?
Today is susieday?
susie Watcher's Bakers Dozen?


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 6, 2008)

If this was your latest attempt at a new *The Goodnight Thread*, Susie, you've really screwed it up.


----------



## imfree (Sep 6, 2008)

Ya' know, 1000 posts is a lot of work to just leave
SusieQ at the door, checked-out, unable to leave,
and with more baggage than when she checked in.
Everyone seems to get more baggage while they're
in this place.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 7, 2008)

The good news is, at this rate, susieQ will be around until April 26th, 2009.


----------



## bexy (Sep 7, 2008)

But what if we like you and don't want you to leave, then we shouldn't post right?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 7, 2008)

What if you only get 999?


----------



## Suze (Sep 7, 2008)

Ashley said:


> If you are going to get to 1000 posts, you're going to have to make a Lounge game out of this.
> 
> Name a susie from the Last Letter?
> Today is susieday?
> susie Watcher's Bakers Dozen?





Thats really clever, Ash. Almost as clever as the fact that BASH is pronounced EXCACTLY like poo in my 1st language. Im seriously laughing my ass off every time I see something bash related on these boards. 
-	All the poo goers are awesome!
-	I had the time of my life on this years poo!
-	The heavenly bodies poos are like family!


Nuff said.


----------



## Suze (Sep 7, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> If this was your latest attempt at a new *The Goodnight Thread*, Susie, you've really screwed it up.



Still though, it was more successful than most of the threads you have started. If the most popular shit I had going on was "Im leaving/taking a break from this thread"  threads, I wouldnt be so damn cocky myself.


----------



## Suze (Sep 7, 2008)

imfree said:


> Ya' know, 1000 posts is a lot of work to just leave
> SusieQ at the door, checked-out, unable to leave,
> and with more baggage than when she checked in.
> Everyone seems to get more baggage while they're
> in this place.



Now its time to stop the rambling imfat. I will be *seriously *pissed if you show up one more time.


----------



## Suze (Sep 7, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> The good news is, at this rate, susieQ will be around until April 26th, 2009.


I hear voices, and they dont give a fuck.


bexylicious said:


> But what if we like you and don't want you to leave, then we shouldn't post right?


I regret all the times I repped you.


Ashlynne said:


> What if you only get 999?



just....:doh::doh:


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 7, 2008)

susieQ said:


> just....:doh::doh:



My work here is done.  :bow:


----------



## Suze (Sep 7, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> My work here is done.  :bow:


the more the merrier baybeehhh!!!


Ive never really noticed you on here before. Now I know why!


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 7, 2008)

Only 953 to go.........


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 7, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Ive never really noticed you on here before. Now I know why!



I'm sorry ... what? Did you say something?


----------



## Suze (Sep 7, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Only 953 to go.........


Should I tell everyone about the time you crapped your pants?


----------



## Suze (Sep 7, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I'm sorry ... what? Did you say something?



Go away and stay there. :wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 7, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Should I tell everyone about the time you crapped your pants?



OMG did I tell that story here?? How did you know about that? I couldn't help it..I was sick and I couldn't get my key to work in my apartment door.


----------



## Bast (Sep 7, 2008)

OMG that is hilarious! You crapped at your own door? :bounce::shocked:


----------



## Suze (Sep 7, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> OMG did I tell that story here?? How did you know about that? I couldn't help it..I was sick and I couldn't get my key to work in my apartment door.



heh, ok. you pretty much told them yourself, moron. 

that was some reversed shit right there, goof.


----------



## Suze (Sep 7, 2008)

Bast said:


> OMG that is hilarious! You crapped at your own door? :bounce::shocked:



OH YEAS OMGZZ the funniest thing ever!!!11!1


----------



## The Fez (Sep 7, 2008)

<Unintelligible Noises>


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 7, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> You've always been gone in my eyes, SnoozyQ.



SusieWho?


I'm on to her shtick... We are gonna give her 1000 posts and then she is going to say she made a typo or something...




... that she meant that she will be "leafing" after a thousand posts or some crap like that. It will be all for naught.


----------



## Suze (Sep 7, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> <Unintelligible Noises>


Fezus...I expected you here. You seem to follow every damn thread I make in The Lounge! 
Eat this -> *;* and die.


fa_man_stan said:


> SusieWho?
> 
> 
> I'm on to her shtick... We are gonna give her 1000 posts and then she is going to say she made a typo or something...
> ...



for once in your life i suggest you just shut the hell up.

--------------
_
Confession_
honestly it is starting to get a wee bit demanding to be a bitch to everyone... And we're only on page 3. jikes.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> Whats going on?! I am confused!





You and me both...


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 7, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ...
> 
> 
> for once in your life i suggest you just shut the hell up.
> ...



Bingo! Hit the tender spot!

I figured out your shtick... I knew it!


 ... and just try to shut me up Susie-_Pew_


Go on... walk now... I dare ya! You don't have to make it to 1000 posts... nobody's keepin' ya...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2008)

susieQ said:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> ...


You want 1,000 posts? Okay.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I was kiiinda hoping for 15 replies by now!


Well, you should keep an eye on the time you post, you know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2008)

susieQ said:


> and now we should at least have been up to about 27.
> 
> santa? :/


I don't think he grants wishes like that...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2008)

susieQ said:


> thanks! i hate you btw!


It's easy to hate. The dark side is always easier.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2008)

susieQ said:


> thanks for your reply and trust me i wont, unless i change to another username or something...which i wont.
> 
> moss is a smelly town in norway (tis true). just sayin!


You're sayin' a lot, y'know...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm honestly starting to lose interest in this thread. Why don't we just let it die?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 7, 2008)

Here........


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 7, 2008)

I.............


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 7, 2008)

Am..................


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 7, 2008)

Doing.........


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 7, 2008)

My..........


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 7, 2008)

Part..........


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 7, 2008)

to..........


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 7, 2008)

Help!!!!!


----------



## imfree (Sep 7, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Now its time to stop the rambling imfat. I will be *seriously *pissed if you show up one more time.



You quoted "imfree" and you're complaining about an
"imfat". Than doesn't make a bit of sense. You're the
one who wants 1000 replies so you can leave. If I
unsubscribe and leave this thread, it'll just take you
a little longer to reach your goal. Hell, if you're really
p**sed, I can leave this thread, no problem. I don't
inflict myself on my haters, I stay the f**k away
from them!


----------



## The Fez (Sep 7, 2008)

*munches on ;'s*

sotasty :eat1:


----------



## Suze (Sep 7, 2008)

^
i bet.



im dripping wet.

why, you ask?


iTS RAINING INSULTS & PERSONAL ATTACKS.


if it wasnt for the lazy dims mods, this thread would have been locked! yet another reason to leave this place!!!


----------



## The Fez (Sep 7, 2008)

Suz, this thread made me so sad, I went to the bathroom and shaved my sideburns off in a depressed rage

_I hope you're happy_


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ^
> i bet.
> 
> 
> ...


Need some soap?


----------



## Suze (Sep 7, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> Suz, this thread made me so sad, I went to the bathroom and shaved my sideburns off in a depressed rage
> 
> _I hope you're happy_



those sideburns was basically the only reason why i bothered talking (read: typing) with you. consider yourself....Ignored.

(ps, you will never be a prettysteve, NEVER.)


----------



## Suze (Sep 7, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Need some soap?



should not you be somewere doing something constructive with your time..like changing the last letter?


----------



## The Fez (Sep 7, 2008)

t'was a lie; the sideburns remain in tact. However, now that I realise your ploy, I feel I must cut communication here


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 7, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> SusieWho?
> 
> 
> I'm on to her shtick... We are gonna give her 1000 posts and then she is going to say she made a typo or something...
> ...



Well, I'm curious now. I want to see what happens when it hits 1000. Come on, let's push it up!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 7, 2008)

AW.... but I don't want you to go, Susie!


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 7, 2008)

Susie, I understand that the bitchiness is just an act to cover up all the pain you're in. And such terrible pain it must be, to bring on a performance like this. 

Under any other circumstances I'd be laying on the sympathy and cyber hugs (which are really just an excuse to grope, people, let's face it) but in this case I have to say, "Sod off!" :bow:


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hehehehehehe...sod off. *snicker*


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 7, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Susie, I understand that the bitchiness is just an act to cover up all the pain you're in. And such terrible pain it must be, to bring on a performance like this.
> 
> Under any other circumstances I'd be laying on the sympathy and cyber hugs (which are really just an excuse to grope, people, let's face it) but in this case I have to say, "Sod off!" :bow:



Oh geez, if this is true, I wish I could take back my last post. If you're in pain, why not just talk about it? I'll listen.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 7, 2008)

Now, does it count if the OP has 500 of the 1000 required posts needed for this thread, or is it just 1000 total replies? I know the title says 1000 replies, but does it count as a reply if the OP, for lack of a better term, replies to her own thread?


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 8, 2008)

You know Susie, you could just blame it on the liquor and we'd all forgive you... 


I'd give you some reppies but I'm all out at the moment.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry, I'm in destructive mode. Nothing constructive to see here, go ahead!


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> t'was a lie; the sideburns remain in tact. However, now that I realise your ploy, I feel I must cut communication here



OH no you DID'nt!

you're soooo ignored.


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> AW.... but I don't want you to go, Susie!


the paysiteboard is further down, man. happy fap:doh:


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Susie, I understand that the bitchiness is just an act to cover up all the pain you're in. And such terrible pain it must be, to bring on a performance like this.
> 
> Under any other circumstances I'd be laying on the sympathy and cyber hugs (which are really just an excuse to grope, people, let's face it) but in this case I have to say, "Sod off!" :bow:



talk to the hand cuz the brainz not listening... or something...



CAMellie said:


> Hehehehehehe...sod off. *snicker*



nice hat mellie, doesn't make you look like a loser at all.


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Now, does it count if the OP has 500 of the 1000 required posts needed for this thread, or is it just 1000 total replies? I know the title says 1000 replies, but does it count as a reply if the OP, for lack of a better term, replies to her own thread?



what exactly is it about this you don't get? 

it's pretty simple.

1000 replies, i'll leave. 

yeah, that's it. 
i thought most people got that by *NOW*.


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Oh geez, if this is true, I wish I could take back my last post. If you're in pain, why not just talk about it? I'll listen.



LMFAO. 


idjit.


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> You know Susie, you could just blame it on the liquor and we'd all forgive you...
> 
> 
> I'd give you some reppies but I'm all out at the moment.





Timberwolf said:


> Sorry, I'm in destructive mode. Nothing constructive to see here, go ahead!



these posts are so stupid they doesn't even deserve a reply. :doh:


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2008)

and we're almost at 10%....:smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2008)

The only thing stupid here is gone (already)!

Now make something of this.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 8, 2008)

Just remember Susie, we're your friends. Any time you want to open up and tell us what's REALLY bothering you, you can be sure to find sympathetic ears here. Or if you need a shoulder to cry on.

Until then - sod off! :bow:


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 8, 2008)

I too am worried about you, Susie. Please...share? *adjusts hat*


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> The only thing stupid here is gone (already)!
> 
> Now make something of this.


hah. 1234465566444443



Santaclear said:


> Just remember Susie, we're your friends. Any time you want to open up and tell us what's REALLY bothering you, you can be sure to find sympathetic ears here. Or if you need a shoulder to cry on.
> 
> Until then - sod off! :bow:


what's really bothering me? YOU, santz.


aaaand the whole internet in general.


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2008)

i'm tired of being pissed.

i think i may neglect this thread from now on, but if you want me out of here, don't forget to post!
:shocked:


peace


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 8, 2008)

susieQ said:


> what's really bothering me? YOU, santz.
> 
> aaaand the whole internet in general.



Are you jealous 'cos we're all so smart and beautiful?

There's meds that can fix that, you know.


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Are you jealous 'cos we're all so smart and beautiful?
> 
> There's meds that can fix that, you know.



agghhhhhhaggghhhhhhhhhgg. 

must.hold.back.


*stops bitchin'* :happy:


----------



## imfree (Sep 8, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Are you jealous 'cos we're all so smart and beautiful?
> 
> There's meds that can fix that, you know.



Just be sure no quack Dr Hossenscheisser tries to give
her ECT or tries to give her a lobotomy!


----------



## The Fez (Sep 8, 2008)

step a) Stupid thread is started

step b) people call thread out on being a stupid thread, but continue to post in it anyway

draw your own conclusions


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 8, 2008)

imfree said:


> Just be sure no quack Dr Hossenscheisser tries to give
> her ECT or tries to give her a lobotomy!



I think she's feeling a little better, imfree. Tell the doc to stop the lobotomy.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 8, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> step a) Stupid thread is started
> 
> step b) people call thread out on being a stupid thread, but continue to post in it anyway
> 
> draw your own conclusions



No one has asked for your opinion, Fez. Susie made her post on U.S. soil, and this is a strictly American matter. We're trying to settle this like Bush and Cheney would. :bow:


----------



## imfree (Sep 8, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I think she's feeling a little better, imfree. Tell the doc to stop the lobotomy.



Too late, that idiot Dr thought he had the ECT set at 100ma.
and damned if he didn't have it set at 100 Amps!!!
(the electric chair runs about 7) Looks like she'll be OK when 
the smoke clears, but I don't think she'll wait for the almost 
900 more replies to make that thousand that she was asking 
for!!!


----------



## Spanky (Sep 8, 2008)

"and when you gone.......you stay gone.......or you be gone."


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 8, 2008)

imfree said:


> Too late, that idiot Dr thought he had the ECT set at 100ma.
> and damned if he didn't have it set at 100 Amps!!!
> (the electric chair runs about 7) Looks like she'll be OK when
> the smoke clears, but I don't think she'll wait for the almost
> ...



Damn, that doctor is an idiot. What a shame. I doubt this will have any effect on Susie's posts tho.


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2008)

imfree said:


> Just be sure no quack Dr Hossenscheisser tries to give
> her ECT or tries to give her a lobotomy!





imfree said:


> Too late, that idiot Dr thought he had the ECT set at 100ma.
> and damned if he didn't have it set at 100 Amps!!!
> (the electric chair runs about 7) Looks like she'll be OK when
> the smoke clears, but I don't think she'll wait for the almost
> ...



there are so many things I want to shout at you, but I'm going to leave it (for now).



Freestyle Fez said:


> step a) Stupid thread is started
> 
> step b) people call thread out on being a stupid thread, but continue to post in it anyway
> 
> draw your own conclusions



you included:blink:


----------



## The Fez (Sep 8, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> No one has asked for your opinion, Fez. Susie made her post on U.S. soil, and this is a strictly American matter. We're trying to settle this like Bush and Cheney would. :bow:



with unintelligble grunting and overly dramatic hand gestures?


----------



## The Fez (Sep 8, 2008)

susieQ said:


> you included:blink:



well durr, I'm stoopid


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 8, 2008)

susieQ said:


> what exactly is it about this you don't get?
> 
> it's pretty simple.
> 
> ...



I still dun get it!!!11!!!1 lol lmao rolf ___________________________'


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> No one has asked for your opinion, Fez. Susie made her post on U.S. soil, and this is a strictly American matter. We're trying to settle this like Bush and Cheney would. :bow:


I'm honestly wondering if this is a good idea...


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 8, 2008)

She's cracked...she's finally bloody cracked. Always knew you had a bit of a screw loose, Sooz.

A bientot.


----------



## The Fez (Sep 8, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> She's cracked...she's finally bloody cracked. Always knew you had a bit of a screw loose, Sooz.
> 
> A bientot.



I swear I sat for 40 seconds waiting for a picture to load before I realised what your post was :doh:


----------



## imfree (Sep 8, 2008)

susieQ said:


> there are so many things I want to shout at you, but I'm going to leave it (for now).
> 
> 
> 
> you included:blink:



I thought this thread was posted in fun, had I known it 
was posted in anger, I would not have ever responded.

BTW, you're very cute and i would never seriously tell
you to leave the forums.


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2008)

imfree said:


> I thought this thread was posted in fun, had I known it
> was posted in anger, I would not have ever responded.
> 
> BTW, you're very cute and i would never seriously tell
> you to leave the forums.



i have a weird sense of humor, lets just leave it with that.

(pssst...why did you think i repped ye?)


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> She's cracked...she's finally bloody cracked. Always knew you had a bit of a screw loose, Sooz.
> 
> A bientot.



cowards use the white text 

oh and redheads are way overrated -> your sig makes no sense, sweetheart. someone had to tell ya!


----------



## imfree (Sep 8, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i have a weird sense of humor, lets just leave it with that.
> 
> (pssst...why did you think i repped ye?)



Hahaha!!!I love humor, the major bitch is that on the
internet or in written text, ironic and dry humor can
too easily be taken literally because of ambiguity. I've
misinterpreted in both directions, here in DimmerLand.


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> well durr, I'm stoopid





Freestyle Fez said:


> I swear I sat for 40 seconds waiting for a picture to load before I realised what your post was :doh:



these two posts goes so well together it`s insane.


----------



## The Fez (Sep 8, 2008)

Why do you hurt me if you love me so?


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> Why do you hurt me if you love me so?



barf.

you hurt the ones you love i guess....erm...in that case i love a little too much

and there i used the white text too... this is getting out of haaaaand


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 8, 2008)

Is the thread broken?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 8, 2008)

Nope, still works!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 8, 2008)

one..........


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 8, 2008)

post.............


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 8, 2008)

closer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 8, 2008)

susieQ said:


> LMFAO.
> 
> 
> idjit.



Wow...I got off easy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

It's never easy, Jazz Man, believe me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

And it's never over before the fat lady sings.
(At least they say so...)


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 23 seconds.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

Somehow this gets somewhat boring...


----------



## Suze (Sep 9, 2008)

bigbeautifulbitch


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 9, 2008)

Hahahahaha. Thank you. I'm sure more than one person around here will be happy to adopt that moniker for daily use in regards to me.  

P.S. - One post closer!


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 9, 2008)

wait maybe if the OP went into a long diatribe about some personal matters and took potshots at folks trying to help, that would generate the other #860 posts needed.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 9, 2008)

I wish there was a way to dump all the "tits or GTFO" image macros on the internet into one post just for our dear susie.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 9, 2008)

You know, all the important things in life are completed piece by piece - (okay, most of them) - so, why not start with one and keep building, Wagimawr?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds like a whole lotta work... If someone should need some leftover time, feel free to ask...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Suze (Sep 9, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> I wish there was a way to dump all the "tits or GTFO" image macros on the internet into one post just for our dear susie.



if you crave boobz so much, why not just touch your own? i WAGuely remember you had a nice pair...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Suze (Sep 9, 2008)

we all know you want it maxx, you can stop now, honestly....


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Tychondarova (Sep 9, 2008)

Reply.

-Ty


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm starting to wish this was the "What to say in a forum rumble" thread.


----------



## Suze (Sep 9, 2008)

Tychondarova said:


> Reply.
> 
> -Ty



look awfully skinny in that pic, dude.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 9, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I'm starting to wish this was the "What to say in a forum rumble" thread.



Actually I think this is more like...


"Contribute to a forum rumble" thread.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 9, 2008)

Bibbity...


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 9, 2008)

Bobbity...


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 9, 2008)

Boo!


So you don't like white text eh!?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)

Bibbity...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)

Bobbity...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 9, 2008)

Buttsecks?!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 9, 2008)

179...........


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 9, 2008)

180...........


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

181 ...


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 9, 2008)

953 ...

Oh no. Now I'm confused. :doh: 

Wait ...

No, I'm not. :wubu:


----------



## imfree (Sep 9, 2008)

817 to go?............................................


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 10, 2008)

Shame! If I had made this thread at the same time I'd be gone by now. 

Wait .. I'm pretty sure that is a bad thing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

Sure .


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Hasn't this wee bitch left yet? I'm so fucking sick of her always being here.

I luff you, Susie...


----------



## Suze (Sep 10, 2008)

the crap in the white text does not make up for the crap in the black text, paddy poo



haha you wish


----------



## Suze (Sep 10, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Shame! If I had made this thread at the same time I'd be gone by now.
> 
> Wait .. I'm pretty sure that is a bad thing.



i suddenly lost my imagination. will prob get back to you, asshole.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 10, 2008)

BGB - 

When can we expect to see your version of this thread? :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

Is here anyone who really believes in these guys leaving for sure? I mean, without coming back?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 17, 2008)

Still here? We don't want you here, shit-head!

Please don't leave us...


----------



## Suze (Sep 17, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Still here? We don't want you here, shit-head!
> 
> Please don't leave us...


weeelll....are not you a wee shit licker. 

WHY did you bump this thread if you want me here you idjit!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 17, 2008)

susieQ said:


> weeelll....are not you a wee shit licker.
> 
> WHY did you bump this thread if you want me here you idjit!



To get you off the board...

So I can have you all to myself!


----------



## Suze (Sep 17, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> To get you off the board...
> 
> So I can have you all to myself!



ok creepy

i always knew you did not actually WORK where you work if you know what i mean


----------



## Shosh (Sep 17, 2008)

You have got a ways to go before you will be packing your bags to leave here Susie.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 17, 2008)

#196
..........


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 17, 2008)

#197
..........


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 17, 2008)

Almost 20% of the way there!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 17, 2008)

199..................


----------



## imfree (Sep 17, 2008)

You're only about 20% gone SusieQ, looks like
it'll still be a while!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 17, 2008)

I will throw another one in for good measure!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 17, 2008)

Darn it, I got bumped for 200. So, 202!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 17, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 200! :d :d



Actually it says 202 on your post.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes, I saw that as soon as the post came up.  You two managed to weasel in in the 30 seconds I had to wait between posts. LOL.


----------



## Suze (Sep 17, 2008)

you guys are so eager to get rid of me, its sickening...

... SICKENING I TELL YOUS!!1111!!1


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 17, 2008)

In that case....


206.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

*wonders how sick susie will feel if we go on like that...*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 18, 2008)

View attachment pierrecardinPG.jpg


I thought you might need some luggage for your trip when you leave Susie. Better to be prerpared, no?

I wanted to give you the L Vuitton luggage set, but the stupid pic was too large.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 18, 2008)

susieQ said:


> you guys are so eager to get rid of me, its sickening...
> ... SICKENING I TELL YOUS!!1111!!1



You make me sick, Susie. :kiss2:



Susannah said:


> I thought you might need some luggage for your trip when you leave Susie. Better to be prepared, no?
> I wanted to give you the L Vuitton luggage set, but the stupid pic was too large.



Excellent idea, Shosh!  But I think the luggage set is too classy, given the circumstances. 

Susie needs to be taught a lesson she'll never forget, and what better way to send her off than with a Dammit Brand fall-apart-in-twenty-minutes polyester duffel bag? 

View attachment 1165600.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Sep 18, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> You make me sick, Susie. :kiss2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah! Right you are.

This thread has had more than a thousand views, does that count? Just trying to speed the process up a lil!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 18, 2008)

Susie is loosing some of that combativeness she started out early on with.

Has anybody else noticed that? 


She's not nearly as feisty... 



In that respect she's already left us I suppose...


----------



## mergirl (Sep 18, 2008)

i only read the first and last page of this thread..
1000 posts is a LOT! Is this a bet?? hmmm,,,
Anyway.. i shall add my post even though i dont know anything about suzi q ..it seems like she really wants permission to get gone!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Yeah! Right you are.
> 
> This thread has had more than a thousand views, does that count? Just trying to speed the process up a lil!


lmao.. i know!! lurkers.. screwing things up for everybody!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 18, 2008)

imfree said:


> Hahaha!!!I love humor, the major bitch is that on the
> internet or in written text, ironic and dry humor can
> too easily be taken literally because of ambiguity. I've
> misinterpreted in both directions, here in DimmerLand.


oooh and thats SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO true.. i have tried to be funny a few times and totally offended peeps online!! Then i would read back what i wrote without any inflection and think..shit yeah ..that sounds mean.. I think you have to know someone REALLY well for humour to translate without facial expression and vocals!


----------



## imfree (Sep 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 49793
> 
> 
> I thought you might need some luggage for your trip when you leave Susie. Better to be prerpared, no?
> ...




Shoshie, I'm surprised that you didn't offer this luggage,
by far the most popular, here, in Southern US states!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 18, 2008)

imfree said:


> Shoshie, I'm surprised that you didn't offer this luggage,
> by far the most popular, here, in Southern US states!


You get aldi in the us?
what about lidl??
i only go there when i'm buying my squid in a can!

xmer


----------



## Shosh (Sep 18, 2008)

imfree said:


> Shoshie, I'm surprised that you didn't offer this luggage,
> by far the most popular, here, in Southern US states!




We drove past Aldi today actually.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 18, 2008)

Yep we waved at the Aldi as we flew past.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 18, 2008)

It was a lovely sunny day for a drive.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 18, 2008)

And we were feeling great, having driven past the Aldi, when the sun was shining.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh wow. I drive past so many Aldis a day, it actually gets boring.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 18, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ok creepy
> 
> i always knew you did not actually WORK where you work if you know what i mean


What?
No, really, what?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2008)

Why ?


----------



## Suze (Sep 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You have got a ways to go before you will be packing your bags to leave here Susie.


what was that all about? sorry, i cant understand that aussie accent. its freaking ridonkolous...even in written text. LOL


imfree said:


> You're only about 20% gone SusieQ, looks like
> it'll still be a while!


your math skills are truly astonishing..


BigBeautifulMe said:


> In that case....
> 
> 
> 206.


im impressed! she can count!!


Timberwolf said:


> *wonders how sick susie will feel if we go on like that...*


*wonders how sick Timby will feel if i poison his drinking water with toxic liquids.*'



Santaclear said:


> You make me sick, Susie. :kiss2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is prob the ugliest bag ive ever seen...throw it back in your closet plz.


fa_man_stan said:


> Susie is loosing some of that combativeness she started out early on with.
> 
> Has anybody else noticed that?
> 
> ...


Shut up fart_man...

ops, i totally forgot...YOU DONT HAVE THAT ABILITY! :doh:


mergirl said:


> i only read the first and last page of this thread..
> 1000 posts is a LOT! Is this a bet?? hmmm,,,
> Anyway.. i shall add my post even though i dont know anything about suzi q ..it seems like she really wants permission to get gone!


i sure do, methgirl. and welcome to the thread from hell!!!



imfree said:


> Shoshie, I'm surprised that you didn't offer this luggage,
> by far the most popular, here, in Southern US states!


i bet you use them as pillow wear too, dont ye?


----------



## Suze (Sep 18, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> What?
> No, really, what?


You are even stupider than i thought.
No really, you are.


Timberwolf said:


> Why ?


I wish i could tell you, but i dont think you would understand it, sweety.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 18, 2008)

900 bottles of beer on the wall,
900 bottles of beer!

We shall get ever closer to the 1000 post nirvana....


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ...
> 
> *wonders how sick Timby will feel if i poison his drinking water with toxic liquids.*
> 
> ...


I don't think this will impress me much...


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 19, 2008)

Are we at 1,000 yet?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Sep 19, 2008)

susieQ said:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> ...



would now be a bad time to point out your profile signature has a typo?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 19, 2008)

We're not?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh, okay then.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 19, 2008)

Putting in my daily set of posts.  232


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 19, 2008)

233...............


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2008)

Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2008)

Just rounding it out to 235.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 19, 2008)

234.........


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 19, 2008)

Susie, it must make you feel so good to know that so many folks think of you and post about you daily.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

hmm.. while we're waiting ..here is richard simmons in a salad.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

oh! it didnt work! it was funny too!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2008)

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I hate it when that happens.


yeah.. bloop! the file was too big or something and i'm not technical.. i dont even know how to quote people!!! maby i should use this thread to practice!!!
how is it done???
x


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

mergirl said:


> yeah.. bloop! the file was too big or something and i'm not technical.. i dont even know how to quote people!!! maby i should use this thread to practice!!!
> how is it done???
> x



hmmm did i quote myself??


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2008)

You are asking me? I don't even know how to resize a pic.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

oh wait..i think i got excited for nothing.. erm let me try to isolate txt!!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You are asking me? I don't even know how to resize a pic.


i dont even know how to pick my nose!!?? :doh:


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I'm starting to wish this was the "What to say in a forum rumble" thread.





susieQ said:


> look awfully skinny in that pic, dude.





fa_man_stan said:


> Bibbity...





fa_man_stan said:


> Bobbity...




did this work????


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

wow! i never thought it was possible!!.. i may cry..sob! i just didnt think i had it in me!!! yay!! i can multiquote!!!

xmervolous!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 19, 2008)

mergirl said:


> mergirl said:
> 
> 
> > susieQ said:
> ...



Multiquotes... you are developing spunk Mergirl... very good grasshopper! :bow:


As for not having abilities... for an old fart at least I can make quotes within quotes...



Stick around, maybe I'll teach ya...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Okay ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Now we've reached the first quarter...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Multiquotes... you are developing spunk Mergirl... very good grasshopper! :bow:
> 
> 
> As for not having abilities... for an old fart at least I can make quotes within quotes...
> ...


Now, this is really interesting... looks cool... so... PM-like...

:huh: Howdoyoudothat? :huh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 19, 2008)

> What?
> 
> 
> > You mean
> ...


 Hee hee.....


----------



## imfree (Sep 19, 2008)

You're getting there, SusieQ!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Multiquotes... you are developing spunk Mergirl... very good grasshopper! :bow:
> 
> 
> As for not having abilities... for an old fart at least I can make quotes within quotes...
> ...


wow!!!! wise you are Fa man stan.. :bow:
thats just cool!!

xx


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hee hee.....


yay!!! Is it time for a slow hand clap that gradually gets faster until everyone stands up in a clapping, cheering frenzy???!!
clap 
clap
clap


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

[QUOTE][/QUOTE]


Timberwolf said:


> Now we've reached the first quarter...






imfree said:


> You're getting there, SusieQ!


 


susieQ said:


> hah. 1234465566444443
> 
> 
> what's really bothering me? YOU, santz.
> ...


 


susieQ said:


> i'm tired of being pissed.
> 
> i think i may neglect this thread from now on, but if you want me out of here, don't forget to post!
> :shocked:
> ...


 
ooooh exciting?? whats going to happen?? i just pressed everything!!!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

that wasnt as good as i thought it would be.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 19, 2008)

How come we haven't seen any boobs in this thread yet? No thread is complete without a shot of a nice juicy rack!


----------



## Suze (Sep 19, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> would now be a bad time to point out your profile signature has a typo?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwzX-6et_uc
(trust me: i could have posted something LOTZ worse, but you get the idea.)


BigBeautifulMe said:


> 234.........


that was actually #236. (LMAO)


Ashlynne said:


> Susie, it must make you feel so good to know that so many folks think of you and post about you daily.


it sure does! it's not often i get so much BAD attention!


Susannah said:


> You are asking me? I don't even know how to resize a pic.


why am i not surprised.






mergirl said:


> oh wait..i think i got excited for nothing.. erm let me try to isolate txt!!


*F*


mergirl said:


> i dont even know how to pick my nose!!?? :doh:


*U*


mergirl said:


> did this work????


*C*


mergirl said:


> wow! i never thought it was possible!!.. i may cry..sob! i just didnt think i had it in me!!! yay!! i can multiquote!!!
> 
> xmervolous!!!


*K*


mergirl said:


> wow!!!! wise you are Fa man stan.. :bow:
> thats just cool!!
> xx



*METH.*


----------



## Suze (Sep 19, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> We're not?


:doh:


Ashlynne said:


> Are we at 1,000 yet?


:doh::doh:


Ashlynne said:


> Oh, okay then.


:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

susieQ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwzX-6et_uc
> (trust me: i could have posted something LOTZ worse, but you get the idea.)
> 
> that was actually #236. (LMAO)
> ...


ooft sloozy Q.. you are so mean, dark and brooding! If you were hot i'd fuck ye!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 19, 2008)

mergirl said:


> ooft sloozy Q.. you are so mean, dark and brooding! If you were hot i'd fuck ye!



But she is hot. She just doesn't show it much. Why am I complimenting that wee bitch? Fuck her!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Now we've reached the first quarter...



How about if you start a thread vowing to leave if it gets say 21,000 replies, to match your post count?

Oh man we could be here all day on that one.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

who asked for tits? Are cartoon boobs allowed? Are mythological creature boobs allowed? hmm .. it might not work anyway.. lets see.. 

View attachment mermaid.jpg


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> But she is hot. She just doesn't show it much. Why am I complimenting that wee bitch? Fuck her!


she is?? cause it normally works that septic innards seep out into the body..
aye.. show us yer tits Q!! Justify Your existence!! hahaha


----------



## Suze (Sep 19, 2008)

mergirl said:


> ooft sloozy Q.. you are so mean, dark and brooding! If you were hot i'd fuck ye!


if you were intelligent i might have liked you moawr!


Maxx Awesome said:


> But she is hot. She just doesn't show it much. Why am I complimenting that wee bitch? Fuck her!



both of you just stfu and fuck each other puh-leaaase


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

susieQ said:


> if you were intelligent i might have liked you moawr!
> 
> 
> both of you just stfu and fuck each other puh-leaaase


You would be more intelligent if you didnt say anything.. and we would all love you for it!! 
btw.. whats stfu? Maby its something i would do..
muwahaha..


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

mergirl said:


> wow!!!! wise you are Fa man stan.. :bow:
> thats just cool!!
> 
> xx
> ...


I think I got it...


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I think I got it...


YAY!!! well done!! i was going to ask how it was done but i want to leave some things mystical!!

xx


----------



## imfree (Sep 19, 2008)

Someone asked for boobs. Here's what Hyde Park
declares to be the biggest boob of all.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I think I got it...



How is it that you have nearly 21,000 posts? That is amazing. Will you get some kind of reward soon?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> How is it that you have nearly 21,000 posts? That is amazing. Will you get some kind of reward soon?


Dunno... I just have a little too much time on my hands, visting this place several times a day (and, like right now, at night). Attending the game threads here helped me getting up this high, too.

(But I have to say air's quite thin up here...)


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2008)

Susie has a ways to go to catch up with your post count anyway Timber.
She shall soon be packing her bags though I think.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 19, 2008)

imfree said:


> Someone asked for boobs. Here's what Hyde Park
> declares to be the biggest boob of all.


HAWT!!1!1!!1!1!:wubu:


----------



## Suze (Sep 19, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> HAWT!!1!1!!1!1!:wubu:



i bet you and bush would have a fun time buttsecks'ing each other.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Susie has a ways to go to catch up with your post count anyway Timber.
> She shall soon be packing her bags though I think.


I guess it gets quite difficult to catch up with me - as long as I'm around...


----------



## Suze (Sep 19, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Dunno... I just have a *little *too much time on my hands, visting this place several times a day (and, like right now, at night). Attending the game threads here helped me getting up this high, too.
> 
> (But I have to say air's quite thin up here...)



that is all.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

mergirl said:


> whats stfu? Maby its something i would do..
> muwahaha..



*SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i have a buddy whose road name is STFU.......*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2008)

Susie is from Norway. It is so beautiful there. I have wanted to visit Scandinavia for the longest time.

The Crown Princess of Denmark is an Australian actually. Mary Donaldson she was before marrying Crown Prince Frederick.

She is so beautiful, and she is a lovely person also.

View attachment mary_officielt.jpg


----------



## Suze (Sep 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Susie is from Norway. It is so beautiful there. I have wanted to visit Scandinavia for the longest time.
> 
> The Crown Princess of Denmark is an Australian actually. Mary Donaldson she was before marrying Crown Prince Frederick.
> 
> ...



why are you posting shit like this, sunshine brain??????


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i have a buddy whose road name is STFU.......*


ahhhh haha.. i see..
Thanks! i'm crap at acrononyms!!

xx


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2008)

susieQ said:


> why are you posting shit like this, sunshine brain??????



Because I love Mary. We in Australia have a real live Princess!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Susie is from Norway. It is so beautiful there. I have wanted to visit Scandinavia for the longest time.
> 
> The Crown Princess of Denmark is an Australian actually. Mary Donaldson she was before marrying Crown Prince Frederick.
> 
> ...


I played a festival in Denmark a while ago. Copenhagen is one of the most beautiful and interesting cities ive ever been to..I am ment to be going to sweden this year.. have always wanted to go to Gothenberg.. actually while i'm wishing for scandinavian locations.. i want to go to iceland!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

mergirl said:


> I played a festival in Denmark a while ago. Copenhagen is one of the most beautiful and interesting cities ive ever been to..I am ment to be going to sweden this year.. have always wanted to go to Gothenberg.. actually while i'm wishing for scandinavian locations.. i want to go to iceland!!!



*I have been to sweeden and iceland (but just on a layover on my way to sweeden at rejivak or however you spell it?????????)*


----------



## Suze (Sep 19, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I have been to sweeden and iceland (but just on a layover on my way to sweeden at rejivak or however you spell it?????????)*



it's sweden. 

(idjiit)



-

why have this suddenly turned into a "where i want to travel" thread????


you guys are even more useless than the rest of the bunch. :doh:


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I have been to sweeden and iceland (but just on a layover on my way to sweeden at rejivak or however you spell it?????????)*


ahhh i would love to go to rejivik.
I have an icelandic friend called sigga and she actually knows bjork!!?? 
Only in a vauge way, she is a friend of a friend and she has met her.. but still i was impressed! lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

mergirl said:


> ahhh i would love to go to rejivik.
> I have an icelandic friend called sigga and she actually knows bjork!!??
> Only in a vauge way, she is a friend of a friend and she has met her.. but still i was impressed! lol



BJORK..she's gotta be the most obscure singer in the entire world..that swan costume? I never got over that......


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

susieQ said:


> it's sweden.
> 
> (idjiit)
> 
> ...


He was being phonetic.. have you ever heard a swedish accent apart from the swedish chief from the muppets?
talking about travel cause its much more interesting than talking about you.. will talk about the weather next! lmao
well.. its kinna wet here..and cold..like your heeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaart!!!
muwahahahahaha


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> BJORK..she's gotta be the most obscure singer in the entire world..that swan costume? I never got over that......


yeah.. she's fab.. I loved the "sugarcubes" too. I thought she was pretty good in that Lars von trier film "dancer in the dark" too..


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

mergirl said:


> He was being phonetic.. have you ever heard a swedish accent apart from the swedish chief from the muppets?
> talking about travel cause its much more interesting than talking about you.. will talk about the weather next! lmao
> well.. its kinna wet here..and cold..like your heeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaart!!!
> muwahahahahaha



*HE IS A SHE  and she always spells SWEDEN wrong........*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2008)

Here is Crown Prince Frederick and Crown Princess Mary and their two children Christian and Isabella.

This is a lovely pic.

View attachment 74973610.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok Ok Susie, Here is the Norweigan royal family.

Not sure of their names though.

View attachment haakonfamily.jpg


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Here is Crown Prince Frederick and Crown Princess Mary and their two children Christian and Isabella.
> 
> This is a lovely pic.
> 
> View attachment 49934


wow.. what a lovely pic! lmao.. 
i think we need to post more royal family pics!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2008)

mergirl said:


> wow.. what a lovely pic! lmao..
> i think we need to post more royal family pics!



What are the USA peeps gonna do though? They have no Royalty.

What about Posh n Becks?


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> What are the USA peeps gonna do though? They have no Royalty.
> 
> What about Posh n Becks?


oh lmao.. right.. posh n becks are hilarious.. cant believe they call thier house "beckingham palace"..
hey wait a min... isnt "our" queen "your" queen too??
or did that end like 100 years ago!? lmao
i'm not much of a royalist!!


----------



## Suze (Sep 19, 2008)

mergirl said:


> He was being phonetic.. have you ever heard a swedish accent apart from the swedish chief from the muppets?



OMG, are you shitting me? 
we're fucking NEIGHBORS...of cource i have heard the accent! 
i have swedish friends, i can speak it quite well and i have been there several times, what the heck did you actually expect??? 


LOL!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2008)

mergirl said:


> oh lmao.. right.. posh n becks are hilarious.. cant believe they call thier house "beckingham palace"..
> hey wait a min... isnt "our" queen "your" queen too??
> or did that end like 100 years ago!? lmao
> i'm not much of a royalist!!



No! My Queen Is Mary Crown Princess of Denmark. She is an Aussie and our Queen.:bow:

I love royalty I must say. Mary's official pic in her sash that I posted here is on my MySpace page.

It all makes life a lil more wonderful and sparkly.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> No! My Queen Is Mary Crown Princess of Denmark. She is an Aussie and our Queen.:bow:
> 
> I love royalty I must say. Mary's official pic in her sash that I posted here is on my MySpace page.
> 
> It all makes life a lil more wonderful and sparkly.


ahhhh.. you learn something new every day as they say..
well i think our royal family are pretty dull and grey.. yours seem much more sparklesome!
also, i admit to loving the film "princess diaries"!! lmao


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

susieQ said:


> OMG, are you shitting me?
> we're fucking NEIGHBORS...of cource i have heard the accent!
> i have swedish friends, i can speak it quite well and i have been there several times, what the heck did you actually expect???
> 
> ...


hurdy gurdy hurdy gurdy!!??


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

mergirl said:


> hurdy gurdy hurdy gurdy!!??


right!! i want post 300!!! did i get it???


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

mergirl said:


> right!! i want post 300!!! did i get it???


whoot! brilliant!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 19, 2008)

BJORK - isn't that that combination spoon/fork thingy they used to have in my high school cafeteria?


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> BJORK - isn't that that combination spoon/fork thingy they used to have in my high school cafeteria?


lmao.. wouldnt that be spork?


----------



## imfree (Sep 19, 2008)

Are we there yet?


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 19, 2008)

Eh, I'll help move it along, but I still don't want her to leave...

Love ya, Susie!


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 20, 2008)

susieQ said:


> it's sweden.
> (idjiit)
> -
> why have this suddenly turned into a "where i want to travel" thread????
> you guys are even more useless than the rest of the bunch. :doh:



We're trying to decide where we would like _you_ to travel, Susie. 

These apartments, over there past that pile of stuff, look pretty nice. 

View attachment susienewdwelling.jpg


----------



## mergirl (Sep 20, 2008)

hmmm i think it looks very cozy!

x


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

*whoa..Santaclear...how did you get pictures of my humble abode???????? *


----------



## mergirl (Sep 20, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *whoa..Santaclear...how did you get pictures of my humble abode???????? *


yes.. you see that wee colourful kite thing in the pic.. thats my home that is!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

690 to go...


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Sep 20, 2008)

post number 311. nothing significant about the number 311. Nothing.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Sep 20, 2008)

but I am......


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Sep 20, 2008)

....close to personal post number 600!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

you hit 600 I do believe..........


----------



## Shosh (Sep 20, 2008)

Good morning everybody.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 20, 2008)

Hiya Shosh.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

wuts the time difference between here and AU?


----------



## Suze (Sep 20, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Eh, I'll help move it along, but I still don't want her to leave...
> 
> Love ya, Susie!


you are just like Maxx Awesome. your posts makes no freaking sense at all!



Santaclear said:


> We're trying to decide where we would like _you_ to travel, Susie.
> 
> These apartments, over there past that pile of stuff, look pretty nice.


why are you posting a pic of YOUR hood then? 



Fatgirlfan said:


> post number 311. nothing significant about the number 311. Nothing.


jkes! i could say the same thing about you!


Susannah said:


> Good morning everybody.


oh.. shut it plz.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

susieQ said:


> why are you posting a pic of YOUR hood then?


*That was my house and Mergirl is MY NEIGHBOR...making fun of our humble abodes?*


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 20, 2008)

susieQ said:


> why are you posting a pic of YOUR hood then?



I moved from there. That place sucked. 

These are fine apartments though, Susie, in a nice area, with a view you'll like very much, once we clean up some of those piles of rubbish that are out front.


----------



## Suze (Sep 20, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *That was my house and Mergirl is MY NEIGHBOR...making fun of our humble abodes?*


Get lost and drool on some fat guys, will ye?

edit- and YES, i am totally making fun of your shit ass home! LOL nice front yard. (or wtf it is called in am.)


----------



## Shosh (Sep 20, 2008)

I am just eating my breakfast now. I just thought you all might like to know that.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Get lost and drool on some fat guys, will ye?
> 
> edit- and YES, i am totally making fun of your shit ass home! LOL nice front yard. (or wtf it is called in am.)



*o you would like that wouldn't you?
how am i gonna get you outta here if I dont keep being rude?

i love my yard btw *


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am just eating my breakfast now. I just thought you all might like to know that.



*so what time is it there??????????*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 20, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *so what time is it there??????????*



It is 11.20am Sunday morning.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 20, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> BJORK - isn't that that combination spoon/fork thingy they used to have in my high school cafeteria?



Bjork is when you stab Bjorn with a fork.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 20, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Get lost and drool on some fat guys, will ye?
> 
> edit- and YES, i am totally making fun of your shit ass home! LOL nice front yard. (or wtf it is called in am.)



I can see how much pain you really are in over this, Susie. It's impossible to hide, despite all your anger and bravado. (((((Susie))))) 

We understand. Don't worry, there will probably be some skeevy FA pervs on the Feeder board who are willing to help you move into your new place.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 20, 2008)

I have never been a Bjork fan. I just do not like her music. Each to their own I guess.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have never been a Bjork fan. I just do not like her music. Each to their own I guess.



*yeah i am just really jealous...why dont i have this dress hanging in my closet? 
i would have looked so good if ONLY i had that at the biker pig roast today.........damn* 

View attachment bjork-gal-swan.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Sep 20, 2008)

I wish her well, but her music seems to be all gimmicks and smoke and mirrors. Kind of like Janet Jackson. JJ has a very weak singing voice, and she relies on dance moves and ultra produced studio sweetened sound with her music.

As I said each to their own, and I guess they are out there trying to make a positive contribution, so that is a good thing.


----------



## Filly (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't get it :huh:


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 20, 2008)

Filly said:


> I don't get it :huh:



This is one of those instances where it's better that way. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> This is one of those instances where it's better that way. Ignorance is bliss.


This is one of the rare occasions where I have to agree on that saying...


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz.


This is what I have been reduced to in trying to move this thread along.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 21, 2008)

Filly said:


> I don't get it :huh:





Jazz Man said:


> This is one of those instances where it's better that way. Ignorance is bliss.





Susannah said:


> This is what I have been reduced to in trying to move this thread along.



This is pretty much a stream-of-ignorance thread. It's just a sort of stream, flowing along.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

It is Sunday evening here, and it is either contribute to this thread, or watch Sixty Minutes. Meh.


----------



## Tychondarova (Sep 21, 2008)

Post again.

-Ty


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

Now ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

... this ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

... is ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

... in ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

... the ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

... end ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

... just ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

... an ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

... effort ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

... to ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

... increase ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

... my ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

... post ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

... count.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

wow you guys really want to see SUSIE leave eh?
only 600something more and shes GONE GONE GONE


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

647 AND the wench is history


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

hey SUSANNAH...good morning from the east coast of the USA


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> hey SUSANNAH...good morning from the east coast of the USA


Hey Angel,
It is 10.11 pm Sunday evening here. No work for me tomorrow, or for a long while until I get better.
I wish I could complain about going to work on Mondays.

Anyway. Life is still pretty good.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> It is 10.11 pm Sunday evening here. No work for me tomorrow, or for a long while until I get better.
> I wish I could complain about going to work on Mondays.
> 
> Anyway. Life is still pretty good.



ditto GF...I have been unemployeed since MID MAY and am so ready to find a FKN JOB all ready.....I have a feeling you are not working for other reasons though


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> ditto GF...I have been unemployeed since MID MAY and am so ready to find a FKN JOB all ready.....I have a feeling you are not working for other reasons though



Yeah, but life is still pretty good.

I have heard that it is pretty tough finding a job over there in general at the moment. Is that true?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Yeah, but life is still pretty good.
> 
> I have heard that it is pretty tough finding a job over there in general at the moment. Is that true?



YES!!!!
I have over 25 years running my own business in the printing industry, and in order to get employeed now, I will most likely take at least a 50-60% pay cut
and do clerical type work...although I have a 7am appt at UPS tomorrow a.m. to be a package handler, I don't know if I can really do the job or not, you have to be able to move 75# cartons, which would defenitely be a challenge for me...


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> YES!!!!
> I have over 25 years running my own business in the printing industry, and in order to get employeed now, I will most likely take at least a 50-60% pay cut
> and do clerical type work...although I have a 7am appt at UPS tomorrow a.m. to be a package handler, I don't know if I can really do the job or not, you have to be able to move 75# cartons, which would defenitely be a challenge for me...



My grandfather was in the printing business for most of his life. He had a big printing company here in Australia, and he had two offices in North America.
The business has since been sold of course.

Good luck for tomorrow. I am not sure you should take a job that might endanger you physically though.

That is a tough situation for you given your years of experience. That must be a hard pill to swallow.
You just have to believe better things are on the horizon for you. Just hold that thought in your head.

My best to you Angel.


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hey Angel,
> It is 10.11 pm Sunday evening here. No work for me tomorrow, or for a long while until I get better.
> I wish I could complain about going to work on Mondays.
> 
> Anyway. Life is still pretty good.



Hope you feel better soon. By the way, the challenge is not so much finding a job as it is finding a well-paying job.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Hope you feel better soon. By the way, the challenge is not so much finding a job as it is finding a well-paying job.



Thank you. I have heard that the US is in an unoffical recession. Let all the words out of our mouths speak of prosperity and so shall it be. I believe that. It just takes time.


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thank you. I have heard that the US is in an unoffical recession. Let all the words out of our mouths speak of prosperity and so shall it be. I believe that. It just takes time.



I hope so. I just recently got a second job just to make ends meet. These next few years are gonna suck...


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> I hope so. I just recently got a second job just to make ends meet. These next few years are gonna suck...



That must be hard for you. So tiring. I definately believe more prosperous times are ahead.

My best to you also.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 21, 2008)

The hell? Is completely de-railing the thread really the only way you have of making SusieQ leave?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> My grandfather was in the printing business for most of his life. He had a big printing company here in Australia, and he had two offices in North America.
> The business has since been sold of course.
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow. I am not sure you should take a job that might endanger you physically though.
> ...



*Thanks for the well wishes (((SUSANNAH)) and one day at a time I hope you are stronger and feeling better!!!

I am also trying to get a 2nd job at the Cheesecake Factory for good CASH...another demanding job...I am unbelievably humbled and struggling with what to do....as compared to settling for 1/2 my salary and doing clerical or going for all out physical stuff...and perhaps getting a 2nd degree in computer / graphics / web something..but am in a void as to what to do*


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 21, 2008)

Never mind.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Candy wrappers are all over the place. Why so many candy wrappers?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Candy wrappers are all over the place. Why so many candy wrappers?



*huh *


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Thanks for the well wishes (((SUSANNAH)) and one day at a time I hope you are stronger and feeling better!!!
> 
> I am also trying to get a 2nd job at the Cheesecake Factory for good CASH...another demanding job...I am unbelievably humbled and struggling with what to do....as compared to settling for 1/2 my salary and doing clerical or going for all out physical stuff...and perhaps getting a 2nd degree in computer / graphics / web something..but am in a void as to what to do*



I could not work at The Cheesecake Factory. I would get fired for eating all the product!

Good luck with it.


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 21, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> This is pretty much a stream-of-ignorance thread. It's just a sort of stream, flowing along.


Weeeeeeeeeee!
-Rusty
(Sorry, didn't want to keep the thread trickling along... you know how it goes.)


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

I forgot to say Good Morning to everybody. Good Morning!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 22, 2008)

I can feel it...we're going to make it... come onnnnn, 1000!


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 22, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> The hell? Is completely de-railing the thread really the only way you have of making SusieQ leave?



Well, no one can make her leave. Even if this gets to 1000, it's her choice.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 22, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Well, no one can make her leave. Even if this gets to 1000, it's her choice.



She says she's leaving if the thread gets to 1000 replies. I think we can trust her on that. Why not? She's never been caught lying on the boards before.

Now it's up to us to make the 1000 posts. And just between you and me, I'd like to see better quality posts on this thread than we have had so far, and I'm sure Susie would too. 

Let's work to make this the best damn thread that's *ever *been on Dimensions, and send Susie off in style!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

Where should we hold the big send off? Any suggestions?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 22, 2008)

My bathroom is free.


----------



## imfree (Sep 22, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> She says she's leaving if the thread gets to 1000 replies. I think we can trust her on that. Why not? She's never been caught lying on the boards before.
> 
> Now it's up to us to make the 1000 posts. And just between you and me, I'd like to see better quality posts on this thread than we have had so far, and I'm sure Susie would too.
> 
> Let's work to make this the best damn thread that's *ever *been on Dimensions, and send Susie off in style!



Ya' know what she'll do after we post enough
to run her off, why of course! She'll start a 
thread demanding 1000 replies for her return!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> She says she's leaving if the thread gets to 1000 replies. I think we can trust her on that. Why not? *She's never been caught lying on the boards before.*
> 
> Now it's up to us to make the 1000 posts. And just between you and me, I'd like to see better quality posts on this thread than we have had so far, and I'm sure Susie would too.
> 
> Let's work to make this the best damn thread that's *ever *been on Dimensions, and send Susie off in style!


Are you sure?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

imfree said:


> Ya' know what she'll do after we post enough
> to run her off, why of course! She'll start a
> thread demanding 1000 replies for her return!


You might be right...


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

When will she marry her beloved PrettySteve?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> The only thing that's intense is the boredom.



tis funny right thar!


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 22, 2008)

imfree said:


> Ya' know what she'll do after we post enough to run her off, why of course! She'll start a thread demanding 1000 replies for her return!



Nah, I think she'll be too ashamed, once we give her the old heave-ho.



Timberwolf said:


> Are you sure?



I believe she was telling the truth on the Lie Thread; she just misunderstood what the thread was about. She posts about Pink Princesses a lot.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Sure, she rarely posted on it... But I still think that imfree is on the right track...


----------



## mergirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Sure, she rarely posted on it... But I still think that imfree is on the right track...


wow..do you think we can get to 400 posts by the end of the day?? That would be amazing!!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

roots for 400!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

mergirl said:


> wow..do you think we can get to 400 posts by the end of the day?? That would be amazing!!


I ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I ...


... don't ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I ...
> 
> 
> Timberwolf said:
> ...


... see ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I ...
> 
> 
> Timberwolf said:
> ...


... any ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I ...
> 
> 
> Timberwolf said:
> ...


... problem ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I ...
> 
> 
> Timberwolf said:
> ...


... in ...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

roots for 400!


*dejavue*

:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I ...
> 
> 
> Timberwolf said:
> ...


.. reaching ...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

this must happen .... must reach 400!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I ...
> 
> 
> Timberwolf said:
> ...


... this ...


----------



## Filly (Sep 22, 2008)

So anyway... reverting back to the Royalty theme....

We breed them though here in Aus isn't that right Susannah!

Oh and Prince Harry is a bit cute so he has a place in this thread as well 

View attachment 0,,5971658,00.jpg


View attachment danish-princess-mary-military-training.jpg


View attachment prince-harry-army.jpg


View attachment prince-harry-400ds0808.jpg


----------



## mergirl (Sep 22, 2008)

whooaaaahhh.. i can feel it comming!!!! yay!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I ...
> 
> 
> Timberwolf said:
> ...


... goal.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Go on Timber... This one's yours!! lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

All these impatient kids... it will come, believe me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

See?


----------



## mergirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> All these impatient kids... it will come, believe me.


yay! you got 400!! brilliant.. almost half way now.. well after 100 posts..


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

598 more to go? :blink:


----------



## mergirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Filly said:


> So anyway... reverting back to the Royalty theme....
> 
> We breed them though here in Aus isn't that right Susannah!
> 
> Oh and Prince Harry is a bit cute so he has a place in this thread as well


yeah.. prince harry is mental..
remember when he dressed up as a nazi at a fancy dress party!!?? lmao
ahh just like his old Grandad, who is a doddery old racist un pc moron!! 
i'm sure there must be a web site dedicated to his faux pas!!
i shall look! Though i dont think there will be nearly as many as George Bush..


----------



## mergirl (Sep 22, 2008)

i need to practice something.. hope you dont mind if i do it here..


----------



## mergirl (Sep 22, 2008)

mergirl said:


> yeah.. prince harry is mental..
> remember when he dressed up


 i wonder if this worked??


----------



## mergirl (Sep 22, 2008)

cool.. it worked..ok ..
think we need a new subject cause we have covered Royal families and erm.. i'm not sure what else..
I vote we talk about bellies!!
and i'll start.. bellies are great! what do you all think? lmao


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

good morning....only 592 to go.and we can kick susie off!!!!!!!!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 22, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> good morning....only 592 to go.and we can kick susie off!!!!!!!!


well, for me its kinna "good afternoon" lol. but whoot.. i know, its great..how did we manage to write over 400 posts of utter utter pish in such a short space of time!?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

*ahhh a scottish LASS I SEEE....i was there back in March 2007 .saw alot of the country including inverness, edinburgh...and everything between.....I can't understand the accent though at times...its a tough one...but beautiful it is *


----------



## mergirl (Sep 22, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ahhh a scottish LASS I SEEE....i was there back in March 2007 .saw alot of the country including inverness, edinburgh...and everything between.....I can't understand the accent though at times...its a tough one...but beautiful it is *


lmao.. whit ye mean ye kanny underston the accent?? 
hoots n crivens man! 
aww glad you liked your visit to bonnie scotland.. i liked inverness though i didnt get to see much of it as i was playing a gig there. Edinburgh is lovely but there are so many hills to walk up it can be tiring! lol
haste ye back sir!! 

xx


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

mergirl said:


> lmao.. whit ye mean ye kanny underston the accent??
> hoots n crivens man!
> aww glad you liked your visit to bonnie scotland.. i liked inverness though i didnt get to see much of it as i was playing a gig there. Edinburgh is lovely but there are so many hills to walk up it can be tiring! lol
> haste ye back sir!!
> ...



*I'm a madam...not a sir HAHAHA*


----------



## mergirl (Sep 22, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I'm a madam...not a sir HAHAHA*


oh lmao.. you know what.. JUST after i posted that i read something that made me realise you were a madam and not a sir.. and i ment to edit my reply and forgot. Forgive me? It think it can get confusing sometimes when the avitars are non gender specific. From now on i suggest all ladies have tits on thier avitars and all gentlemen have willies! hehe
x


----------



## imfree (Sep 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> When will she marry her beloved PrettySteve?





imfree said:


> Ya' know what she'll do after we post enough
> to run her off, why of course! She'll start a
> thread demanding 1000 replies for her return!



She'll marry Steve while she is on her hiatus, then she'll
hold the wedding story and pictures ransom to get the
1000 replies to secure her return to the forums, a well
thought-out plan, I must say!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

:huh: Indeed...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 22, 2008)

We're almost halfway there!  This calls for a celebration.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 22, 2008)

You mean she's not gone yet???


----------



## mossystate (Sep 22, 2008)

* stands on sled and whips the posters pulling it *



Come on...let's get this puppy flying!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Woof? Ow!  It wasn't intended you hit us!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

Good Morning Susie! Good Morning everyone!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 22, 2008)

421 and counting!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

I wonder when we will reach the magical 1000th post? Any predictions?


----------



## imfree (Sep 22, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> 421 and counting!



Ach du lieber, das Churman bier ist so gut!!!
O, broechen ist auch sehr gut!!!
Ich warehe im Mannheim gebohren, so ich
kann noch ein bischen Deutsch schriben, ja?


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

Is Susie leaving if she gets 1000 replies in English? How about other languages?
Other languages are always good.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I wonder when we will reach the magical 1000th post? Any predictions?



I am glad you asked, Shoshie! <pushes band-aid repaired glasses up to bridge of nose>

See the chart and trendline based on the past two weeks. I am saying October 30. 

Nerds to you, 

Spanky


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I am glad you asked, Shoshie! <pushes band-aid repaired glasses up to bridge of nose>
> 
> See the chart and trendline based on the past two weeks. I am saying October 30.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the analysis Professor.:bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 22, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> good morning....only 592 to go.and we can kick susie off!!!!!!!!



We can ask her to leave right now. There's no reason we have to wait for 1000 posts. Susie's not our boss, even though she thinks she is.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I am glad you asked, Shoshie! <pushes band-aid repaired glasses up to bridge of nose>
> 
> See the chart and trendline based on the past two weeks. I am saying October 30.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not sure about that...


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 22, 2008)

We can start another thread right away, TW. There'll be plenty of threads to post on.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Sure. It's just that I'm going on vacation, this sunday...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

I won't be around until 10/12...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

mergirl said:


> oh lmao.. you know what.. JUST after i posted that i read something that made me realise you were a madam and not a sir.. and i ment to edit my reply and forgot. Forgive me? It think it can get confusing sometimes when the avitars are non gender specific. From now on i suggest all ladies have tits on thier avitars and all gentlemen have willies! hehe
> x



*don't i LOOK curvaceous sp? in my avatar?????*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *don't i LOOK curvaceous sp? in my avatar?????*



Hey Angel,

How did you go with your job interview?


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 22, 2008)

post # 434...


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 22, 2008)

post # 435...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hey Angel,
> 
> How did you go with your job interview?



*I dunno....UPS is all men....but to get anywhere in the plant you have to work 90 days as a PACKAGE HANDLER, extreme work to say the least. It was a group tour with interviews to come. In the mean while I responded to an ad in the sunday paper and I had the phone interview and she is gonna decide when to interview me face to face to do QucikBook Support be her asst. And I am still trying to get in touch with the MGR at Cheesecake Factory, somethings gonna give...thanks for asking xoxo *


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 22, 2008)

post # 437...

damn this is hard work.

Isn't there an easier way to get this beeyotch up outta da house?


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I dunno....UPS is all men....but to get anywhere in the plant you have to work 90 days as a PACKAGE HANDLER, extreme work to say the least. It was a group tour with interviews to come. In the mean while I responded to an ad in the sunday paper and I had the phone interview and she is gonna decide when to interview me face to face to do QucikBook Support be her asst. And I am still trying to get in touch with the MGR at Cheesecake Factory, somethings gonna give...thanks for asking xoxo *



You will triumph and get something really good, real soon.:bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You will triumph and get something really good, real soon.:bow:


*
awwwwwwwwwwww THANKS!!!!!!!!!!! :wubu:*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> post # 437...
> 
> damn this is hard work.
> 
> Isn't there an easier way to get this beeyotch up outta da house?




All good things take time.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 22, 2008)

Susie seems to be under the impression that the boards will have to shut down once she leaves, that there'll be no reason for us to post without her looking over our shoulder and putting her stamp of approval on everything.  Well, she couldn't be more wrong. Once Susie leaves it will feel like springtime around here. She's been like an albatross around our neck. Even she recognizes that.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Susie seems to be under the impression that the boards will have to shut down once she leaves, that there'll be no reason to post if she's not here to put her stamp of approval on everything.  Well, she couldn't be more wrong. Once Susie leaves it will feel like springtime around here. She's been like an albatross around our neck. Even she recognizes that.



She has been the albatross around the albatross' neck even.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 22, 2008)

Even the albatross is tired of it. She's dragging us _down_. She's luggage with extra baggage and burden and a wig and then some. *_clasps hands and looks toward ceiling _ 

Come swiftly, ye thousandth post!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 22, 2008)

Think of it this way... Perhaps, once this thread reaches 1000 replies, SusieQ will NOT be leaving the good world of Dimensions. Maybe, unbeknownst to us, she will have banished US from Dimensions, not herself. Maybe she will send us all to a different dimension's Dimensions. We may never know what truly happens, but our lives may be in grave danger!


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 22, 2008)

Something tells me that when that 1000-post milestone is finally reached, after we've expended out blood, our tears, Susie will turn around and go, "Psych! I'm not leaving, ya mo-rons."

I'm already seething at the deception.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 22, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Think of it this way... Perhaps, once this thread reaches 1000 replies, SusieQ will NOT be leaving the good world of Dimensions. Maybe, unbeknownst to us, she will have banished US from Dimensions, not herself. Maybe she will send us all to a different dimension's Dimensions. We may never know what truly happens, but our lives may be in grave danger!




Maybe Susie has something to do with that Hadron Collider thing....Hmmm...


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

I have said this before but I am an actual real Susie and she is not! I will not reveal her real name though.:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Think of it this way... Perhaps, once this thread reaches 1000 replies, SusieQ will NOT be leaving the good world of Dimensions. Maybe, unbeknownst to us, she will have banished US from Dimensions, not herself. Maybe she will send us all to a different dimension's Dimensions. We may never know what truly happens, but our lives may be in grave danger!


Well, I've been to quite some Dimensions here and I can tell you that none of them meant any actual danger... They sometimes were a little weird (in a way I'd imagine a LSD trip...), but no harm done. Just some strange colors.


----------



## imfree (Sep 22, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Maybe Susie has something to do with that Hadron Collider thing....Hmmm...



I was thinking exactly the same thing. If they fire that 
thing at the precise instant this thread hits 1000 posts,
then the magnetic surge will cause atoms in adjacent
dimensions to trade orbital electrons with ours and we'll
be Dimmers in other dimensions and SusieQ will actually
remain here and WE'LLhave to find a way back!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 22, 2008)

Or...

...SusiePew will force Conrad to write another rule, stating that any person who says they will go, whether in a huff, or the way SuzyCueBall is workin it here, will be deleted from the Dimensions rank.....


...UNLESS...they do a LOT of butt kissing and apologizing to every person in this thread....AND....comes bearing gifts...oh...so...many.....gifts.....


...she leaves...she stays and we get goodies......either way....SCORE!


:bow:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I wonder when we will reach the magical 1000th post? Any predictions?



Why don't we start a lottery. See if you can pick the date this thread will hit 1000 replies. If it runs it's course, I'm guessing 10/10. It's all about the 10's. 10X10X10=1000. So I predict post 1000 will appear on Oct. 10. Anyone else care to make a prediction?


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 23, 2008)

imfree said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing. If they fire that
> thing at the precise instant this thread hits 1000 posts,
> then the magnetic surge will cause atoms in adjacent
> dimensions to trade orbital electrons with ours and we'll
> ...



Why do I get the feeling that we're already in the absurdo dimension? 

Wait -- what's that stuff growing out of the Hadron Collider..

Could it be..? No, it couldn't...

*OH MY GOD!!!!!*


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have said this before but I am an actual real Susie and she is not! I will not reveal her real name though.:bow:



Susie envy is a terrible thing. But there's help.


----------



## imfree (Sep 23, 2008)

I know, FloosieQ can start a "Left Dim's And Came Back"
thread when she's ready to come back, hell!, bunches
of Dimmers have left in a huff, only to return when
the damned huff ran low on gas!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Susie envy is a terrible thing. But there's help.



Her real name is the same as my mother's. But I shall not reveal it. I promised.:bow:


----------



## mergirl (Sep 23, 2008)

hmmm. what exactly has suzi q done, as i cant be anoyed looking through her past posts?? 
I actually thought this thread was a kinna weird sense of humour thing..
So she is Actually going to go?? 
hmm..weird.. though if she was REALLY bad, wouldnt she be gone already??
oh i just looked.. nearly half way.. yay!!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 23, 2008)

Also, what about if we get to 500 posts and suzi q half goes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, that depends on which half leaves...


----------



## mergirl (Sep 23, 2008)

the horrible half??


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Why don't we start a lottery. See if you can pick the date this thread will hit 1000 replies. If it runs it's course, I'm guessing 10/10. It's all about the 10's. 10X10X10=1000. So I predict post 1000 will appear on Oct. 10. Anyone else care to make a prediction?



Do you want to predict who will be the 1000th poster on the 1000th post also?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

*(((SUSANNAH))) GOOD MORNING EAST COAST TIME.......i;ll roll along with DaddyOh....1000th post on 10/10 sounds as good as anything....

and btw...where the hell is the *INFAMOUS SUSIE Q*?

we haven't finished trashing her and she seems to have dissappeared *


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *(((SUSANNAH))) GOOD MORNING EAST COAST TIME.......i;ll roll along with DaddyOh....1000th post on 10/10 sounds as good as anything....
> 
> and btw...where the hell is the *INFAMOUS SUSIE Q*?
> 
> we haven't finished trashing her and she seems to have dissappeared *



(((Angel))) Good evening after 10pm Tuesday evening East Coast Australian time.

Have a great day today, and something magical might happen for you today. Just wait and see.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> (((Angel))) Good evening after 10pm Tuesday evening East Coast Australian time.
> 
> Have a great day today, and something magical might happen for you today. Just wait and see.


*
thanks (((SUSANNAH))) I Am going downtown to have lunch with one of my best friends who got married back in May and hasn't had much time for me...so that right there is special* :happy:


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> thanks (((SUSANNAH))) I Am going downtown to have lunch with one of my best friends who got married back in May and hasn't had much time for me...so that right there is special* :happy:



That is pretty magical.

Meanwhile I see Susie gets to sit this one out while we do all the work.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

*WHERE IS SUSIE??????????? HELLO...HELLO...i hear an echo....*


----------



## Suze (Sep 23, 2008)

You fuckers are really going to go for the 1000, aint ye?

THAT IS TOTALLY UNFUCKINGEXPECTED...You must REALLY hate me!!


----------



## Suze (Sep 23, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> 
> and btw...where the hell is the *INFAMOUS SUSIE Q*?
> 
> we haven't finished trashing her and she seems to have dissappeared *


Actually, i have something called "a life". That means i will not always be on the interwbz. You should try that sometime!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Actually, i have something called "a life". That means i will not always be on the interwbz. You should try that sometime!!!



*^5 THE B___iatch is back *


----------



## Suze (Sep 23, 2008)

thought it would be interesting to see who have posted the most in this thread and analyze a wee bit. (im actually the top poster so ill go straight to nr.2)

Timberwolf - 67
No big surprise there...he has over 20 000 posts, right? Of cource he would puke out words all over this thread too! I am not really taking this personal at all!

Susannah- 52
I am quite surprised she is the 3rd top poster. Isnt she supposed to be a saint? I guess we see the REAL you now, bitch!

methgirl- 49
I dont really know who this is and what she does here actually. What i DO know is that she is a first class cunt!

Maxx Awesome- 34
Color me SHOCKED. This is supposed to be my bestest internet friend!

but fuck that, we are history now, lad! 

FUCK. YOU.

BBM- 30
No real surprise here, i vaguely remember we have had some confrontations in the past. This bitch aint playin yall. She wants me out!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 23, 2008)

Hahaha. If I really wanted you out, Susie, I'd be poster #1.


----------



## Suze (Sep 23, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hahaha. If I really wanted you out, Susie, I'd be poster #1.


im not the #1 because i want myself out the most, ye moron (though you guys sometimes make me long for it, i swear!)
i post because SOMEONE has to defend me and in this case im just like that cheezy celine dion song ----> "all by myself".


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, I have been slacking, haven't I?


----------



## mango (Sep 23, 2008)

*This is my first post in this thread.



The first of many!!





(mods we need an evil grin emoticon.... with horns!)*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 23, 2008)

susieQ said:


> im not the #1 because i want myself out the most, ye moron (though you guys sometimes make me long for it, i swear!)
> i post because SOMEONE has to defend me and in this case im just like that cheezy celine dion song ----> "all by myself".


I have only one thing to say to that, Susie...

474...


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 23, 2008)

IC... I just noticed that I put my underwear on inside out this morning. What really sucks is, now I'm probably going to have skid marks on both....



Oh shit... this isn't the confessions thread!


My bad. Never mind.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

susieQ said:


> thought it would be interesting to see who have posted the most in this thread and analyze a wee bit. (im actually the top poster so ill go straight to nr.2)
> 
> Timberwolf - 67
> No big surprise there...he has over 20 000 posts, right? Of cource he would puke out words all over this thread too! I am not really taking this personal at all!
> ...


You ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> You ...


... think ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> ... think ...


... I ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> ... I ...


... am ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> ... am ...


... puking ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> ... puking ...


... words ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> ... words ...


... across ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> ... across ...


... this ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> ... this ...


... thread?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> ... thread?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


>


Don't ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Don't ...


... get ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> ... get ...


... me ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> ... me ...


... rolling,


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> ... rolling,


G .


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> G .


I .


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> G
> 
> 
> Timberwolf said:
> ...


R .


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> G
> 
> 
> Timberwolf said:
> ...


L !


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 23, 2008)

Oooh! I think that's the first TW threat I've ever seen!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## mossystate (Sep 23, 2008)

* whips Timberwolf to make him post more..and faster *

heehee


----------



## Suze (Sep 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


>


you are so so scary...i think i just cried a little!





> YOU





> FAIL





> AT





> THE





> INTERWEBZ!!!


----------



## Suze (Sep 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


>



WOW. 4????


----------



## Suze (Sep 23, 2008)

mango said:


> *This is my first post in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if that means we are going to be bombarded with your usual lame jokes, i say dont bother



ps- red is sooooo not your color


----------



## mossystate (Sep 23, 2008)

500...........................!!!!!!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 23, 2008)

Well Susie, we've reached the halfway point here... I hope you've fully thought out what you are doing and that you know the consequences. When you leave, where are you going to go? How are you going to survive... who will there be to entertain you? It's a lonely world out there Susie... What would it take to keep you here Susie? Would you like us to find a big hunky FA to give you a good rogering... some sweet talkin'? If we sent you a six pack of beer, would that make you happy? Jewelry... chocolate?


Think about it... this thread will move more quickly than you realize.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 23, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Would you like us to find a big hunky FA to give you a good *rogering...* some sweet talkin'?



You need to do some 'splainin' on that word, Sir. 

Danke.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 23, 2008)

Spanky said:


> You need to do some 'splainin' on that word, Sir.
> 
> Danke.



He means fucking.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 23, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Maxx Awesome- 34
> Color me SHOCKED. This is supposed to be my bestest internet friend!
> 
> but fuck that, we are history now, lad!
> ...



About 30 of those were "BUTTSECKS?!" pictures.

That being so... see ya (or maybe not, eh?).


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 23, 2008)

Spanky said:


> You need to do some 'splainin' on that word, Sir.
> 
> Danke.



Jane taught me that word... Considering I'm an old married man, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 23, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Jane taught me that word... Considering I'm an old married man, that's all I'm saying.



Jane doesn't teach me new words. 


All I get is New York and LA Times press clippings. And they're long. With lotsa big words. and no help from her with definitions.


----------



## Suze (Sep 23, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Well Susie, we've reached the halfway point here... I hope you've fully thought out what you are doing and that you know the consequences. When you leave, where are you going to go? How are you going to survive... who will there be to entertain you? It's a lonely world out there Susie... What would it take to keep you here Susie? Would you like us to find a big hunky FA to give you a good rogering... some sweet talkin'? If we sent you a six pack of beer, would that make you happy? Jewelry... chocolate?
> 
> 
> Think about it... this thread will move more quickly than you realize.


^ Soooo .. here you are basically BEGGING me to stay, you know that? that has to be on of the most fucked up & reversed tactics ive read in my life! and NO i will not take any of your lousy offers. 


Maxx Awesome said:


> About 30 of those were "BUTTSECKS?!" pictures.
> 
> That being so... see ya (or maybe not, eh?).


they still count as posts, BUTT-hole.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 23, 2008)

Jane has made a magnificent example to the whole board with her talk about rogering.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 23, 2008)

Susie.....get some help. For God sakes, before it's too late. Lots of people with your condition lead normal, productive lives.

The good news is that at only 509 posts, there's still time for this to be turned into a "classy" thread.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Do you want to predict who will be the 1000th poster on the 1000th post also?


Hmmmm, I'm gonna say Timberwolf.



HDANGEL15 said:


> *(((SUSANNAH))) GOOD MORNING EAST COAST TIME.......i;ll roll along with DaddyOh....1000th post on 10/10 sounds as good as anything....*


Of course, now that TW is all riled up... this thread may not last till Friday.
And just remember, it's 1000 replies, so 1001 is the magic number.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 23, 2008)

I've never seen Timberwolf so mad before as he is on this thread. He is remarkably riled. It seems this whole "leaving" thing has really struck a nerve with him.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2008)

Good Morning Everyone.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 23, 2008)

Morning, Shosh.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 23, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Susie.....get some help. For God sakes, before it's too late. Lots of people with your condition lead normal, productive lives.
> 
> The good news is that at only 509 posts, there's still time for this to be turned into a "classy" thread.



Sometimes it's difficult to say which is better... getting helped or getting fucked. It all depends I suppose.




susieQ said:


> fa_man_stan said:
> 
> 
> > Well Susie, we've reached the halfway point here... I hope you've fully thought out what you are doing and that you know the consequences. When you leave, where are you going to go? How are you going to survive... who will there be to entertain you? It's a lonely world out there Susie... What would it take to keep you here Susie? Would you like us to find a big hunky FA to give you a good rogering... some sweet talkin'? If we sent you a six pack of beer, would that make you happy? Jewelry... chocolate?
> ...



Oh yeah!? Well ROGER you too Susie!

Eh... doesn't quite have the same umph as fuck does...



daddyoh70 said:


> Hmmmm, I'm gonna say Timberwolf.
> ...



I'm layin' my money on Mossy getting post 1000!


----------



## Spanky (Sep 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Good Morning Everyone.



Damn. SusieQ is getting responses from the future. Shoshie posts from tomorrow morning and it isn't even dark here yet. 





Ooops, late for my Flat Earth Society Meeting.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Good Morning Everyone.



Top of the mornin' to ya Shosh! Just sending a little sunshine your direction from across the Pacific... literally!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Morning, Shosh.



Morning Russ. It is coming up to 8am Wednesday morning here.



Spanky said:


> Damn. SusieQ is getting responses from the future. Shoshie posts from tomorrow morning and it isn't even dark here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is the twilight zone. I am in your future.




fa_man_stan said:


> Top of the mornin' to ya Shosh! Just sending a little sunshine your direction from across the Pacific... literally!



Thanks Stan. I am going to have a lovely breakfast shortly.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 23, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I've never seen Timberwolf so mad before as he is on this thread. He is remarkably riled. It seems this whole "leaving" thing has really struck a nerve with him.



Tempers seem to be flaring up all over this thread. TW, Stan with his giant "Roger You", SusieQ, I just don't get it.


fa_man_stan said:


> Sometimes it's difficult to say which is better... getting helped or getting fucked. It all depends I suppose.
> 
> Oh yeah!? Well ROGER you too Susie!
> 
> ...



You got a whole new thing going on here Stan. WTR? R U!!! You're right though, just doesn't have the same impact as the letter F.  Anyway, I guess I just haven't posted enough here to get pissed off, or riled up, so I'm just gonna keep my distance and see what happens.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh yea, and Good Morning Shoshie!!!!!!!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Oh yea, and Good Morning Shoshie!!!!!!!




Morning Daddyoh.


Can I just tell Stan that nobody uses the term " Rogering". Maybe they did on the set of one of those " Carry On" movies back in the 60's, but not now.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Good Morning Everyone.



Good morning sunshine......6:29pm EST however


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> Good morning sunshine......6:29pm EST however




Morning. How was your meet up with your friend?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Morning. How was your meet up with your friend?



*he is such an awesome friend....got married in may and at 33 made partner in a prestigious law firm, is just amazing..I suggested Cheesecake Factory, so I could check it out before my interview at 9am tomrorow...and he said no..how about THE CAPITOL GRILL...one of the NICEST / most elegant restaurants in the city....It was really nice, we got a table outside, I rode the motorcycle a lot today...and went for a nice hike..thanks for asking....how are you feeling?

ps...heres a pic of me and ramsay (posted b4, but what the heck)* 

View attachment WENDY + RAMSAY=feb 08.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *he is such an awesome friend....got married in may and at 33 made partner in a prestigious law firm, is just amazing..I suggested Cheesecake Factory, so I could check it out before my interview at 9am tomrorow...and he said no..how about THE CAPITOL GRILL...one of the NICEST / most elegant restaurants in the city....It was really nice, we got a table outside, I rode the motorcycle a lot today...and went for a nice hike..thanks for asking....how are you feeling?
> 
> ps...heres a pic of me and ramsay (posted b4, but what the heck)*



You look so happy. You have a beautiful smile also. Friends are so important. It is good to nurture friendships like watering a plant.
I think good things are in store for you Angel, just wait and see, because I think you are happy within yourself and that will help to draw things to you.
Sounds corny, but I really believe that.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 23, 2008)

The whole *ROGER* thing has me LOLing. Ohh, how I love it when I learn new things.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> The whole *ROGER* thing has me LOLing. Ohh, how I love it when I learn new things.



The thing is though that nobody I know of my generation actually uses that term. It is just not used.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't think any generation uses it, Shosh.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I don't think any generation uses it, Shosh.



Exactly. Americans often think that the British and Aussies use that term, but we really dont. Maybe people did in the 60's but not now.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 23, 2008)

According to the Oxford English Dictionary, it's British vulgar slang. 

http://www.askoxford.com/concise_oed/roger?view=uk

Doesn't say how OLD the slang is, however. Regardless of how old it is, or how many people use it, it's one of my favorite terms for the act, as it just makes it sound like good, solid fun!


----------



## Observer (Sep 24, 2008)

Roger that


----------



## Shosh (Sep 24, 2008)

We in Australia call it bonking.:bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 24, 2008)

Some day...when I'm in a wonderful relationship, the kind where you can make each other laugh and still have it be sexy... I'm going to lean over and whisper in his ear "ROGER me, baby. ROGER ME GOOD."

And then he will laugh his ass off at me, but do it anyway. 

*Sigh.*


----------



## imfree (Sep 24, 2008)

Observer said:


> Roger that



Yah, they use "Roger" in radio communication a lot.
It's in C W McCall's "Convoy"

[chorus]
cause we got a little convoy
Rockin through the night.
Yeah, we got a little convoy,
Aint she a beautiful sight?
Come on and join our convoy
Aint nothin gonna get in our way.
We gonna roll this truckin convoy
cross the u-s-a.
Convoy!

[on the cb]
Ah, breaker, pig pen, this heres the duck. and, you wanna back off them hogs? yeah, 10-4, bout five mile or so. *ten, Roger*. them hogs is gettin in-tense up here.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 24, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> According to the Oxford English Dictionary, it's British vulgar slang.
> 
> http://www.askoxford.com/concise_oed/roger?view=uk
> 
> Doesn't say how OLD the slang is, however. Regardless of how old it is, or how many people use it, it's one of my favorite terms for the act, as it just makes it sound like good, solid fun!



But would Roger and [email protected](K be interchangeable? 
Like [email protected](K Moore as James Bond
Or your a pilot and you acknowledge a radio transmission, could you just say [email protected](K?
Or the old childrens television show, Mr. [email protected](K's Neighborhood. 
I'm kinda liking it.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 24, 2008)

What would Jesus call it? Now that is important to know.


----------



## Suze (Sep 24, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *he is such an awesome friend....got married in may and at 33 made partner in a prestigious law firm, is just amazing..I suggested Cheesecake Factory, so I could check it out before my interview at 9am tomrorow...and he said no..how about THE CAPITOL GRILL...one of the NICEST / most elegant restaurants in the city....It was really nice, we got a table outside, I rode the motorcycle a lot today...and went for a nice hike..thanks for asking....how are you feeling?
> 
> ps...heres a pic of me and ramsay (posted b4, but what the heck)*



it looks lke he is grabbing your boob.


classy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

susieQ said:


> WOW. 4????


Want some more?

         

Now go & roger yourself, you daughter of a b&%§$!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Sep 24, 2008)

REP-ly  .


----------



## Shosh (Sep 24, 2008)

View attachment CHA044.jpg



Hi Susie! Do you like my Paris Hilton glasses? Roof!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

susieQ said:


> it looks lke he is grabbing your boob.
> 
> 
> classy.



*JEALOUS? *


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Good evening (((SUSANNAH)))
I'm just waking up....heading to 9am job interview at CHEESECAKE FACTORY
keep me in your prayers...I WANT THIS ONE!*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 24, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Good evening (((SUSANNAH)))
> I'm just waking up....heading to 9am job interview at CHEESECAKE FACTORY
> keep me in your prayers...I WANT THIS ONE!*



Good morning. I shall put the thought out there that you will have a job very soon. 
It is very early here as I am travelling to the city on the train today to visit friends and to see my little Marcus. I have not seen him for a few weeks, so I am missing him.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Good morning. I shall put the thought out there that you will have a job very soon.
> It is very early here as I am travelling to the city on the train today to visit friends and to see my little Marcus. I have not seen him for a few weeks, so I am missing him.



*travel safe and have a wonderful trip....I can't read the interview at ALL..but will know in the next 24 hours...if nothing, I am going to the downtown restaurant to apply!*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 24, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *travel safe and have a wonderful trip....I can't read the interview at ALL..but will know in the next 24 hours...if nothing, I am going to the downtown restaurant to apply!*



Thank you so much. You will have a job soon, and a good one. Just focus only on that.

I will enjoy my day trip today. I actually enjoy going to the city now that I no longer live there.

I think I will buy some new clothes and have a haircut also today. I want to look at getting a new cell phone also.

When I am there I have to cram a million things into my day.


----------



## Suze (Sep 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 50163
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Susie! Do you like my Paris Hilton glasses? Roof!


actually, i have 5 pairs of heart sunglasses...er... ye bitch!


HDANGEL15 said:


> *JEALOUS? *


don't stop believing. - journey


Timberwolf said:


> Want some more?
> 
> 
> 
> Now go & roger yourself, you daughter of a b&%§$!


im so sad now. you sure are a big, mean, wolf. i even had to delete some of the mean faces....this post couldn't handle it


Jay West Coast said:


> REP-ly  .



FUCK-off.

------------

seriously dudes, thanks to shosh & co this thread have become a real clusterfuck. im starting to loose my "piff". 
100% hell is what i prefer, honestly...


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 24, 2008)

For those who remember...


For those who would like to know...


For those who don't know...


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 24, 2008)

Stick around Susie... Quotes within quotes are nothin'... I'll teach you how to post sounds too!


----------



## Suze (Sep 24, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Stick around Susie... Quotes within quotes are nothin'... I'll teach you how to post sounds too!



i'm sure YOU will...

..ye dirty german lover.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

You only get what you ask for...


----------



## imfree (Sep 24, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i'm sure YOU will...
> 
> ..ye dirty german lover.



Ach du lieber Gott, das ist vatts wrong mit me!
I vass in Mannheim born und I em a dirty Churman
lover as vell!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Now it gets interesting... :blink:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

TW.....do you speak german?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

*how do you copy an ENTIRE REPLY with the past replies in it?, the ones in the purple/blue boxes?
*
------------


----------



## Spanky (Sep 24, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> TW.....do you speak german?



Since we are asking obvious questions......

HD, do you know how to ride a motorcycle?


----------



## Shosh (Sep 24, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> TW.....do you speak german?



Timberwolf is German.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Since we are asking obvious questions......
> 
> HD, do you know how to ride a motorcycle?


 *ok smart ass*



Susannah said:


> Timberwolf is German.



*I didn't know that...I have asked him many times and he never answers me*


----------



## Spanky (Sep 24, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ok smart ass*
> 
> 
> 
> *I didn't know that...I have asked him many times and he never answers me*




It is a compliment to his exceedingly great use of the English language. Not only the grammar and punctuation but the double meanings, some slang and colloquialisms. 


And I bet you can kick ass on a Harley. Just a guess.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

Spanky said:


> It is a compliment to his exceedingly great use of the English language. Not only the grammar and punctuation but the double meanings, some slang and colloquialisms.
> 
> 
> And I bet you can kick ass on a Harley. Just a guess.


*ya TW rocks with english and words and usages..and I know he asks meanings sometimes...but I never knew his nationality....psssssssssst TW are your eyes burning? we're chatting bout you


used to be kinda IRON BUTT RIDER....meaning 1000 miles in 24 hours or even 1500 in 24 hours.....I'm getting older though..but still do some long trips....if that is what you meant?????*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey Angel,

I always see the same little cats with the raised arms that you have as a tattoo on the counter in Asian grocery stores here, Are they a good luck charm or something?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ok smart ass*
> 
> 
> 
> *I didn't know that...I have asked him many times and he never answers me*


Is it possible you missed my answer?

Abgesehen davon steht's auch in meinem Profil...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 24, 2008)

561.  

.........


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

562 .


----------



## imfree (Sep 24, 2008)

563--------------563--------------563---------563


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hey Angel,
> 
> I always see the same little cats with the raised arms that you have as a tattoo on the counter in Asian grocery stores here, Are they a good luck charm or something?


*
yup yup...Happy CATS, MANEKI NEKOS...beckoning cat, Lucky CAT, $ cat...lots of good stuff...I like the FOO FOO dogs also..but haven't tattoed them yet*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maneki_Neko 

View attachment Maneki_Neko_Bank.JPG


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Meow? (Proof that English isn't the only foreign language I speak...)


----------



## Mishty (Sep 25, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Meow? (Proof that English isn't the only foreign language I speak...)



rawr 566 

:happy::bow:
(^-----just to piss 'er off-------^)


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Sep 25, 2008)

im 567! get it? 5, 6, 7? i dont even know what this is about...just wanted to fit in  hi everyone!


----------



## rob1974 (Sep 25, 2008)

hasta la leave us

just kiddin

excellent creativity....u know u ain't gonna leave....welcher


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 25, 2008)

Good morning everyone. Have a glorious day.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Good morning everyone. Have a glorious day.



Good Evening!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Good evening (((SUSANNAH)))) I am just having my first cup of java...and heading out in an hour or 2 to interview for the other Cheesecake Factory ....*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Post #572...we will break 600 today...only 4-8 more days and we hit 1000, at this rate *


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Good evening (((SUSANNAH)))) I am just having my first cup of java...and heading out in an hour or 2 to interview for the other Cheesecake Factory ....*



Hi.

Give your lucky cat tatts a rub for good luck!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi.
> 
> Give your lucky cat tatts a rub for good luck!



*I actually believe in PRAYER + MEDITATION...but gotcha lolol....My bf loves that part of my back the most, and I gave him a MANEKI NEKO magnet for his massive TOOL BOX...so during the day..he thinks of me when he sees it*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I actually believe in PRAYER + MEDITATION...but gotcha lolol....My bf loves that part of my back the most, and I gave him a MANEKI NEKO magnet for his massive TOOL BOX...so during the day..he thinks of me when he sees it*



I believe in prayer too. I am trying meditation as a way to silence my inner critic also. I have heard that it is good for overcoming a noisy self critical mind.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I believe in prayer too. I am trying meditation as a way to silence my inner critic also. I have heard that it is good for overcoming a noisy self critical mind.


*
yes...I have heard prayer defined as asking for help..and meditation, listening for the answer

No matter the defenition, both are significant in dealing with quieting the mind, as I say, it's a dangerous place to go alone!!! (the space between my 2 ears)*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Another of my favorite techniques is- 

1/Breathe out NEGATIVITY 

2/breathe in POSITIVE light and energy!!! *


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Another of my favorite techniques is-
> 
> 1/Breathe out NEGATIVITY
> 
> 2/breathe in POSITIVE light and energy!!! *



Wax on, wax off?

Paint the fence? Up, down, up down.

Mr Miyagi.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Wax on, wax off?
> 
> Paint the fence? Up, down, up down.
> 
> Mr Miyagi.


*
cute.....*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2008)

Let's move this mofo along already!


----------



## Observer (Sep 25, 2008)

581` - what, btw, ever prompted Susie Q to start this? 

And what did she ever do that so many seemingly want to see if she'll follow through on her pledge when the goal is reached??


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 25, 2008)

*confused*


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 25, 2008)

Observer said:


> 581` - what, btw, ever prompted Susie Q to start this?
> 
> And what did she ever do that so many seemingly want to see if she'll follow through on her pledge when the goal is reached??



IDK.

I'm just a bandwagon jumper.


----------



## imfree (Sep 25, 2008)

Are we there yet.....have we hit 1000?


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

585...Not quite yet-it's taking a while,isn't it?


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Sep 25, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> IDK.
> 
> I'm just a bandwagon jumper.



that makes 2 of us!

high five!


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll lol mightily if somebody locks this thread upon post #999.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 25, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> I'll lol mightily if somebody locks this thread upon post #999.



Haha! Me tooooo!


----------



## imfree (Sep 25, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> I'll lol mightily if somebody locks this thread upon post #999.



Oh no!..........don't even write it, Wag!, not the
dredded........


----------



## Suze (Sep 25, 2008)

rob1974 said:


> hasta la leave us
> 
> just kiddin
> 
> excellent creativity....u know u ain't gonna leave....welcher


u know u aint good looking....rob.


Observer said:


> 581` - what, btw, ever prompted Susie Q to start this?
> 
> And what did she ever do that so many seemingly want to see if she'll follow through on her pledge when the goal is reached??


so i could get away from your stupid posts...

2nd question? i have NO idea. :batting:


ClashCityRocker said:


> that makes 2 of us!
> 
> high five!


scarf + hat+sunglasses+ bare upper bod= ridonkolus.


Wagimawr said:


> I'll lol mightily if somebody locks this thread upon post #999.


me too, actually.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Are you sure you don't have an idea?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

#592........come on 999


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 25, 2008)

This thread is an embarrassment for all of Dimensions. Seriously, I'm amazed the mods haven't closed it and banned your ass, Susie, for causing us all such heartache and strife.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> This thread is an embarrassment for all of Dimensions. Seriously, I'm amazed the mods haven't closed it and banned your ass, Susie, for causing us all such heartache and strife.



*who's suffering HEARTACHE or STRIFE??????????*


----------



## Suze (Sep 25, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> This thread is an embarrassment for all of Dimensions. Seriously, I'm amazed the mods haven't closed it and banned your ass, Susie, for causing us all such heartache and strife.


i am sort of surprised as well, Russ... but then again, i think we have some mods posting in it.

btw 
google russ + norway. your name basically means stupid, drunk, 18 year old in norwegian.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i am sort of surprised as well, Russ... but then again, i think we have some mods posting in it.
> 
> btw
> google russ + norway. your name basically means stupid, drunk, 18 year old in norwegian.



who's the LOUNGE MOD?


----------



## mergirl (Sep 25, 2008)

du er så kjedelig!!!


----------



## Suze (Sep 25, 2008)

mergirl said:


> du er så kjedelig!!!


ok. i actually have to give you some cred here. this is the only post in this thread that have actually disturbed me a little. (and you spelled it right.)





ps. dra til helvete din jævla museslikker.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 25, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ok. i actually have to give you some cred here. this is the only post in this thread that have actually disturbed me a little. (and you spelled it right.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm.. all i got was the go to hell bit.. i speak swedish more than norwegian but i know a few phrases! lol.
Du er morsom!!

xmer


----------



## mergirl (Sep 25, 2008)

oh wait i got the other bit.. just not the museslikker.. though it sounds a bit rude!!


----------



## Suze (Sep 25, 2008)

its not really in the dictionary.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 25, 2008)

susieQ said:


> its not really in the dictionary.


i dont have a norweigen dictionary anyway.. hmm it sounds rude! lmao.. i will need to ask my friend who speaks norweigen!! gaaah!


----------



## Suze (Sep 25, 2008)

haha...that will be fun.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 25, 2008)

susieQ said:


> haha...that will be fun.


hmmm. i'm txting her now... though i would make an educated guess at something like "cunt licker"!! .. though the swedish for cunt is fitta..
i shall find out soon you evil woman"! lmao


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2008)

mergirl said:


> hmmm. i'm txting her now... though i would make an educated guess at something like "cunt licker"!! .. though the swedish for cunt is fitta..
> i shall find out soon you evil woman"! lmao




Ewww. TMI Mer.

Good morning meanwhile.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 25, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i'm sure YOU will...
> 
> ..ye dirty german lover.



Mind your "P"s and "Q"s Susie... your "Q"s in particular I suppose...



FYI... it's beer that I love.





So ah... this thread is really boogying along... 1000 is coming very quickly... so what are your plans Mz. Q? Are you gonna stow away on a ship and sail the 7 seas? Hit the road and write about it Jack Kerouac style? Hop a train and do some hoboing?


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 25, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Ewww. TMI Mer.
> 
> Good morning meanwhile.




...and another good morning to you Ma'am! This is becoming an afternoon ritual isn't it!?  But alas soon it will come to an end... Susie will be gone... what shall we do?


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 25, 2008)

Peas porridge hot...


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 25, 2008)

peas porridge cold...


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 25, 2008)

peas porridge in a thread...


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 25, 2008)

six hundred and eleven posts old.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2008)

Well Stan you are certainly doing your bit to move this thread along.
If only we could double post like other posts seem to do when it will not go through at first and then it goes through.
This whole 1000 relies thread would be much speedier if we could double post.

Did that make sense? Has anybody else had the problem here of your first post not going through so you post it again, and then there are two of the same posts?

I'll stop talking now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Er, could have happened to me, too, once or twice... But there's no need to stop talking...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

post #614 and good morning (((SUSANNAH)))..it's a dark rainy dreary nite here
and I have go to a prison to do a talk.....i wanna cuddle with my long hair 4 legger.....Pumpkin..he'll keep the couch warm til i return


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> post #614 and good morning (((SUSANNAH)))..it's a dark rainy dreary nite here
> and I have go to a prison to do a talk.....i wanna cuddle with my long hair 4 legger.....Pumpkin..he'll keep the couch warm til i return



Hi Angel.

That is great that you are going to a prison to do a talk. What kind? Inspirational, motivational?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

Alcoholics Anonymous 
sobriety date 4/21/96


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> Alcoholics Anonymous
> sobriety date 4/21/96



That is awesome. Good on ya mate.

My friend recently revealed to me that she is struggling with alcoholism. I am so scared for her because she is drinking a lot and I she has had a few falls and she probably drives also.

I suggested AA to her but she turned that suggestion down. What should I do now?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

Susannah said:


> That is awesome. Good on ya mate.
> 
> My friend recently revealed to me that she is struggling with alcoholism. I am so scared for her because she is drinking a lot and I she has had a few falls and she probably drives also.
> 
> I suggested AA to her but she turned that suggestion down. What should I do now?



*depends how far she has to hit bottom...we can't get anyone sober....it is the great disease of DENIAL which tells us we DON"T HAVE A DISEASE....if she is desperate she might do something to get help..but doubtful..she might know someone that is in AA that she will reach out to....keep her in your prayers*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *depends how far she has to hit bottom...we can't get anyone sober....it is the great disease of DENIAL which tells us we DON"T HAVE A DISEASE....if she is desperate she might do something to get help..but doubtful..she might know someone that is in AA that she will reach out to....keep her in your prayers*




She is always in my prayers. She told me that because she is a government employee living in a smaller capital city she does not want to be seen going to an AA meeting.
I told her that the meetings are confidential and that any other person talking about seeing her at a meeting to anybody else would be pretty low down in my book.
I do not think people would talk anyway. They understand the confidential nature of it all.

I think she has not reached her rock bottom yet also. I worry about her so much though. I do not want anything to happen to her or anybody else.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 25, 2008)

shoshie!! erm ..what does TMI mean??
i was actually only being rude by translation btw!! She said it first but in another language!! lmao


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2008)

mergirl said:


> shoshie!! erm ..what does TMI mean??
> i was actually only being rude by translation btw!! She said it first but in another language!! lmao



 TMI=Too much information.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 25, 2008)

Susannah said:


> TMI=Too much information.


oh lmao.. 
oh i forgot what i said now...
will need to read back and then write another post..awww..


----------



## mergirl (Sep 25, 2008)

oh lol.. i see i see..
erm.. can a say "carpet muncher"??
is that more sparklesome?
what about..erm..
"sipping from the furry cup"?
or erm...
"tipping the velvet"?
or..
slurping the cabbage!! lmao (think john waters made that one up!
sorry.. i need to be less terrible muriel!!! 

xmer


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

623 ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

No. 625. :doh:


----------



## mergirl (Sep 25, 2008)

625?
i have nothing more to say but have to type at least 10 characters!!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 25, 2008)

Jinx!!!!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's post no.628! GO GO GO!!! :bounce:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 25, 2008)

666666666666666622222222222222222222299999999999999999999999!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

666,666,666,666,666,622,222,222,222,222,222,222,299,999,999,999,999,999,999,999

Wow, that's a big number. But isn't that cheating? :huh:


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

Anybody got a light? I don't even smoke.


----------



## Observer (Sep 26, 2008)

> Oh, Susanna, Oh don't you cry for me For I come from Alabama With my banjo on my knee



American folk song by Stephen Foster, associated with California gold rush of 1849.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 26, 2008)

04986094806909034? 98g398g! 

But 5555555555555! Yes! 

Still 666 = 999 tipped over and then standing on your head. Mind you, 84508609485609486094806984098640985609860980. :eat2::bow:


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

Observer said:


> American folk song by Stephen Foster, associated with California gold rush of 1849.



Here is a version just for you Observer of " Oh Susannah"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8yrBeigJwU


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 26, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *who's suffering HEARTACHE or STRIFE??????????*



Good question, HDA, and one, I'm afraid, that has no easy answers.  

Back when I was a child of nursery school age the very worst thing that could happen on the playground, the worst thing a child could _ever_ imagine was to be called "babypants" or even worse, "dootyhead." Those were the worst insults, and other than saying "_You're_ babypants!"  (or dootyhead) back, your only recourse was running to Mommy or whomever and crying, "Mommmyyy!....," (or whomever), "...he/she called me babypants!" (or dootyhead.) 

Unless the situation could be resolved, one would feel shame and rage almost without end.

So now it's like 50 years later. And you have Susie coming on here and basically calling us "babypants," everyone on this thread. And there's nowhere to run to now.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 26, 2008)

There's a reggae producer _Niney the Observer._ He did a lot of great dubs back in the day....I wonder if he did a dub version of "Oh Susannah"?


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> There's a reggae producer _Niney the Observer._ He did a lot of great dubs back in the day....I wonder if he did a dub version of "Oh Susannah"?



It reminds me of my father. My Daddy used to sing it to me when I was little.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> It reminds me of my father. My Daddy used to sing it to me when I was little.



Ah. 

I used to work with a guy named Stephen Foster, if that's any help.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Ah.
> 
> I used to work with a guy named Stephen Foster, if that's any help.



Thanks R.

I remember being very young and having a fever and my father wiping my brown with a cloth and singing " Oh Susannah" to me.

Funny the things that you can recall from your childhood.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thanks R.
> 
> I remember being very young and having a fever and my father wiping my brown with a cloth and singing " Oh Susannah" to me.
> 
> Funny the things that you can recall from your childhood.



Oh, I remember all that stuff. (LOL, no, I'm not talking about my playground post above!) 

640 posts, BTW. Almost two thirds of the way to Susieless boards!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Oh, I remember all that stuff. (LOL, no, I'm not talking about my playground post above!)
> 
> 640 posts, BTW. Almost two thirds of the way to Susieless boards!



Maybe you should be a paysite model then. Too Fat for the playground.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 26, 2008)

susieQ said:


> its not really in the dictionary.



Are you still yammering?


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

Are you still stammering and slobbering?


----------



## Observer (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh Susannah, you're so kind to actually treat me to a You Tube rendition

Let me return the favor with this explanation of one of the great mysteries (to Yanks at least ) of Australian culture.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

Observer said:


> Oh Susannah, you're so kind to actually treat me to a You Tube rendition
> 
> Let me return the favor with this explanation of one of the great mysteries (to Yanks at least ) of Australian culture.



Thank you so much for that.

Waltzing Matilda is a very special song for Australians. That is really more like our official anthem than the actual anthem is.

When it is sung well it always gives me goosebumps, and fills me with pride to be an Australian.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Maybe you should be a paysite model then. Too Fat for the playground.



I was gonna reply to this before, Shosh, (that "yammering" was to Susie, not you - I feel it's important to throw in a jab at her every few posts, you know?) but then the internet where I was went down.

About this model thing, yes that sounds very hot. I'd like to do a cupcake set too, an "I can't believe these shorts don't fit me, they used to" set and a faux pizza-eating set.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

*hey SANTACLEAR....we have the same BIRTHDAY.......*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

Good Evening (((SUSANNAH)))
I got up late cause I was up late watching GREYS ANATOMY + THE OFFICE, new seasons started last nite......got a 2pm interview today
get this....


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> Good Evening (((SUSANNAH)))
> I got up late cause I was up late watching GREYS ANATOMY + THE OFFICE, new seasons started last nite......got a 2pm interview today
> get this....




Ha! You know the time in Australia quite well now. It is coming up on midnight here, 11.18pm.

I have left you a lil message on yer page.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I was gonna reply to this before, Shosh, (that "yammering" was to Susie, not you - I feel it's important to throw in a jab at her every few posts, you know?) but then the internet where I was went down.
> 
> About this model thing, yes that sounds very hot. I'd like to do a cupcake set too, an "I can't believe these shorts don't fit me, they used to" set and a faux pizza-eating set.




BigCutie Russ, or Santa Bombshell. You decide.


----------



## imfree (Sep 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> BigCutie Russ, or Santa Bombshell. You decide.




Hey, Shoshie, it would probably have to be

"Santa Da' ManBombshell".:doh:!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

*hums around 20 Hz*


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

:bounce: Loud noise hurtz....

Seriously,how're you doing?


----------



## imfree (Sep 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> *hums around 20 Hz*



Herr Wolf, hum at 25hz or 12.5hz, then you can
phase-lock it to your 50hz netzfrequenz.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

12.5 hz? I can't get that low...

*adjusts humming to 25 hz*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## imfree (Sep 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> 12.5 hz? I can't get that low...
> 
> *adjusts humming to 25 hz*



That's quite alright, Timberwolf, 25hz is a VERY DEEP hum,
lower than most subwoofers go and lower than most
people can hear!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

658 posts...
Wow.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

659 posts about utter crap. Wow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

660 posts about... well, nothing.

I'm impressed.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Good morning everyone.



*you went to sleep and I had a busy day...2.5 hour interview of testing on Microsoft Word + Excel + Typing skills / speed / #s...
I did exceptionally..but they laughed at my salary requirement LOLOL*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *you went to sleep and I had a busy day...2.5 hour interview of testing on Microsoft Word + Excel + Typing skills / speed / #s...
> I did exceptionally..but they laughed at my salary requirement LOLOL*



Well if they want the best it is gonna cost em.:bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Got another response today in the real estate market the title on the ad was 
SMART SECRETARY....i named my price (in a real world) and he said he would go for it..and was + benefits with ROOM TO GROW...waiting to talk to him..that might be sweet...*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Got another response today in the real estate market the title on the ad was
> SMART SECRETARY....i named my price (in a real world) and he said he would go for it..and was + benefits with ROOM TO GROW...waiting to talk to him..that might be sweet...*



In order to have what we want in life we have to be clear about what that is and visualize it, and speak often about it.
I think that we get back what we ask for.
Yes economic times are tough, but I believe that you should be being payed the salary that you are worth and that you ask for yourself.

Ask , believe, receive.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> In order to have what we want in life we have to be clear about what that is and visualize it, and speak often about it.
> I think that we get back what we ask for.
> Yes economic times are tough, but I believe that you should be being payed the salary that you are worth and that you ask for yourself.
> 
> Ask , believe, receive.


Sounds somewhat like a politician. (No offence)


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Sounds somewhat like a politician. (No offence)



No not a politician, I just believe whatever we think about and ask for shows up in our life.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> 660 posts about... well, nothing.
> 
> I'm impressed.



So basically, this thread is like the "Seinfeld" of Dims?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 26, 2008)

There's only one answer to that, Ashlynne - 

668.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

It is a beautiful and warm spring day here today. I am going to head out soon for a nice long walk.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

670

*insert random comment*


----------



## bexy (Sep 26, 2008)

ya know, I just had a thought.
I bet susieq started off as susiea, and has done this before....when she does finally leave she will come back as susier....

don't say I didn't warn you folks!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Y-you mean...this susie's a CLONE!? :shocked:


----------



## imfree (Sep 26, 2008)

673 673 673 673 673


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 26, 2008)

Mine is the same day too!! December 15!! WE ROCK!!!!!!!!! 




HDANGEL15 said:


> *hey SANTACLEAR....we have the same BIRTHDAY.......*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 26, 2008)

I had to post on #675.... I like that number.... LOL


----------



## imfree (Sep 26, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Mine is the same day too!! December 15!! WE ROCK!!!!!!!!!



Y'all DO rock, 3 of my Dimmer fave's with the same
birthday, how about that!


----------



## imfree (Sep 26, 2008)

I hit 3k posts a little while back and went by
so fast I didn't even notice! Hahaha! I'm not
too far from there in rep, either.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Mine is the same day too!! December 15!! WE ROCK!!!!!!!!!



*678 678 678 lets go for 700 today!!!! and 1000 will be here next week!!!

wow..what a cool date to share with you ((((VIOLET))))) :kiss2:   *


----------



## imfree (Sep 26, 2008)

679 679 679 679 679


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 26, 2008)

Might as well finish out the page 680!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Mine is the same day too!! December 15!! WE ROCK!!!!!!!!!



And I hope you get a rock on your birthday!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 26, 2008)

Let's go 700


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

I am going out clothes shopping now, but this thread better have 1000 replies by the time I get back or I am leaving!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imfree (Sep 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> And I hope you get a rock on your birthday!



Dayum!!!, that's a VERY reppable post, and this
^$&*@+|~ system won't let me rep you!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 27, 2008)

imfree said:


> Dayum!!!, that's a VERY reppable post, and this
> ^$&*@+|~ system won't let me rep you!



Yes well wouldn't it be nice for Violet to be presented with a ring on her birthday?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Yes well wouldn't it be nice for Violet to be presented with a ring on her birthday?



hmmmmmmmm now I am intrigued...???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> And I hope you get a rock on your birthday!



no plans yet...still a ways away....sometimes I ROCK..sometimes I chill....depends on the job situation I THINK....


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> And I hope you get a rock on your birthday!



:doh: I read I hope you ROCK..not GET a rock...why would I want a rock on my birthday..now I am really confused? or is this slang for engagement or something????


----------



## Shosh (Sep 27, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> :doh: I read I hope you ROCK..not GET a rock...why would I want a rock on my birthday..now I am really confused? or is this slang for engagement or something????



Ha! Violet was saying how it rocks that you all have the same birthdays.
I was saying as she has a new beau, wouldn't it be nice if she was given a rock ( diamond ring, marriage proposal etc) this year on her birthday.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

690 .


----------



## Shosh (Sep 27, 2008)

I think I am going to go to bed now. I am so tired.

Goodnight all.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Ha! Violet was saying how it rocks that you all have the same birthdays.
> I was saying as she has a new beau, wouldn't it be nice if she was given a rock ( diamond ring, marriage proposal etc) this year on her birthday.



ahhhhhhhh sweeeeeeeeeeeet
hoping VIOLET GETS A BIG FAT rock on OUR birthdays!!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

damn........only # 693...i wanna see 700 800 900 999!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

I'll help...

694!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks!!!!!!! lets rock the vote as they say..............695!!!!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

696
Nearly at the 7th century...


----------



## Suze (Sep 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> No not a politician, I just believe whatever we think about and ask for shows up in our life.



susannah got the 666th post.

no surprise there.


----------



## Suze (Sep 27, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Mind your "P"s and "Q"s Susie... your "Q"s in particular I suppose...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why the hell are you asking all these questions? you sound like a broken OLD record player.


Adamantoise said:


> Here's post no.628! GO GO GO!!! :bounce:


who the fuck are you???


BigBeautifulMe said:


> 666666666666666622222222222222222222299999999999999999999999!


and she still can't count. how sad. 


Santaclear said:


> Are you still yammering?


admit that you will cry when i leave. admit it, creep!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 27, 2008)

I may not be able to count, but I can say...

699


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 27, 2008)

annnnnnd 700


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

701,let's hurry this up.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

woooooooooohoooooo 702...only 297 to go  :doh:


----------



## imfree (Sep 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Yes well wouldn't it be nice for Violet to be presented with a ring on her birthday?



It would be awesome for our beloved Violet
to receive a ring on her birthday. See, 
Shoshie, I really am out of rep!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

This will be one of the last posts on this thread I'll be posting before this thread reaches it's goal...


----------



## Suze (Sep 27, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> This will be one of the last posts on this thread I'll be posting before this thread reaches it's goal...



that was a _really_ bad-constructed sentence, dude.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 27, 2008)

Badly. You need an adverb there. If you're going to correct someone's grammar, do it correctly.  

And....706.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

susieQ said:


> that was a _really_ bad-constructed sentence, dude.



the dude is GERMAN for gods' sake..his grammar is F*(kn amazing I THINKS!!!!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> This will be one of the last posts on this thread I'll be posting before this thread reaches it's goal...



(((FLUFFY FURRY TIMBERWOLF))))
have a good vacation / trip or something...i think you said you were going away????????


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 27, 2008)

Susie, never in all my time at Dimensions have I felt so badly treated by anyone on a thread as I have here. And I'm not the only one. You've insulted fat people, you've insulted thin people, you've insulted FAs and FFAs and the people who like them and the people who don't. What a mess.

I think we'll all be relieved when this thread finally ends.


----------



## imfree (Sep 27, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Susie, never in all my time at Dimensions have I felt so badly treated by anyone on a thread as I have here. And I'm not the only one. You've insulted fat people, you've insulted thin people, you've insulted FAs and FFAs and the people who like them and the people who don't. What a mess.
> 
> I think we'll all be relieved when this thread finally ends.



This is an equal-opportunity insult thread, it's
almost as good as Hyde Park!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2008)

imfree said:


> It would be awesome for our beloved Violet
> to receive a ring on her birthday. See,
> Shoshie, I really am out of rep!



Thanks for thinking of me Edgar.


----------



## Observer (Sep 28, 2008)

712 - not because I'm really against SuziQ but just to let it be known I'm paying attention (sorta).


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2008)

Yadda Yadda Yadda, she will be leaving soon.:bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 28, 2008)

(Observer - just so you know - this is all good-natured ribbing. None of us actually want Susie to leave, and she has no intention of leaving when this thread gets to 1000. It's all tongue in cheek. I THINK you know this, but...just in case... lol)


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2008)

View attachment DSCN0571.jpg



Cute baby pic time.

My nephew Marcus will be available to play his ukelele at Susie's farewell shindig.

Here he is playing it and being as cute as a button as always.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2008)

I was just on the horn with Marcus and he wants to talk terms regarding his appearance at the farewell party.

Mate that boy has demands!

He wants 101 bottles of Evian bottled spring water, A packet of half blue, half green M&M's, fat men being shot out of canons, and paisley printed wallpaper.

He is not budging on his demands either.


----------



## Suze (Sep 28, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Badly. You need an adverb there. If you're going to correct someone's grammar, do it correctly.
> 
> And....706.


And...never more than 3 of these after each other---> *...* That is something you should know, ye know? :kiss2:


HDANGEL15 said:


> the dude is GERMAN for gods' sake..his grammar is F*(kn amazing I THINKS!!!!!!


yup, the fact that he is german makes it a lot more impressive. def agreed. (i'm also a 2nd languager, stoopid.)


Santaclear said:


> Susie, never in all my time at Dimensions have I felt so badly treated by anyone on a thread as I have here. And I'm not the only one. You've insulted fat people, you've insulted thin people, you've insulted FAs and FFAs and the people who like them and the people who don't. What a mess.
> 
> I think we'll all be relieved when this thread finally ends.


Ooohh, stop being such a pussy, santz.


----------



## Suze (Sep 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 50367
> 
> 
> 
> ...



to put a BABY pic in this thread just shows how insane you truly are!


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 28, 2008)

imfree said:


> This is an equal-opportunity insult thread, it's
> almost as good as Hyde Park!



Or SOUTH Park...


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Cute baby pic time.
> 
> My nephew Marcus will be available to play his ukelele at Susie's farewell shindig.
> 
> Here he is playing it and being as cute as a button as always.



Oh my gosh ... adorable!!! I can't wait to hear him perform at the party.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2008)

susieQ said:


> *...*
> 
> yup, the fact that he is german makes it a lot more impressive. def agreed. (i'm also a 2nd languager, stoopid.)



*awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww runs crying SusieQ called me stooooopid
waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2008)

*ok folks...722, only 277 to go..

i like those #s...symetrical or something....

rock the vote *


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 28, 2008)

What you all fail to realize is that SusieQ forgot a 0 in the title of this thread.... muahahahahaha


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2008)

where's everyone today......more posts more posts!!!!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 28, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Ooohh, stop being such a pussy, santz.



Always with the hurtful comments. This is you being supportive? You're an insensitive dootyhead.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2008)

susieQ said:


> to put a BABY pic in this thread just shows how insane you truly are!



What was that? You want to see another cute baby pic? I shall get right on it and get back to you.

One can never have too many cute baby pics.:bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2008)

*(((SUSANNAH))))
HAPPY NEW YEAR!*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *(((SUSANNAH))))
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!*



Thank you!

L'Shanah Tovah!

I am going to the Yom Tov service tomorrow in the city with my sister and her children.

Dip the apple in the honey, make a bracha loud and clear.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thank you!
> 
> L'Shanah Tovah!
> 
> ...


*
My family fell apart after my mom died in 2001...I was never religious, very much the heathen in the family..brother could care less with his 2 kids....and sister is ultra-religious but does everything with her inlaws family...it's all good...
at the exact moment i hit send on that last POST, someone text messaged me the SAME THING...have a great holiday manana!!!*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> My family fell apart after my mom died in 2001...I was never religious, very much the heathen in the family..brother could care less with his 2 kids....and sister is ultra-religious but does everything with her inlaws family...it's all good...
> at the exact moment i hit send on that last POST, someone text messaged me the SAME THING...have a great holiday manana!!!*



Sorry about your mum.

My sister and I go to the reform shule, but my cousins will not set foot in a Temple. They are very religious.

I just take what I enjoy from the religion and what has meaning for me, and leave what I do not feel enhances my life.

Balance is good in everything I feel.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Sorry about your mum.
> 
> My sister and I go to the reform shule, but my cousins will not set foot in a Temple. They are very religious.
> 
> ...


*
Balance is the most important thing..I was raised in reform temple my grand grand grandparents founded the temple we belonged to....*


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Sep 28, 2008)

Proper random thread!!!!!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Sep 28, 2008)

I was kind of torn on this thread, but I see now that the majority has turned against you, so I guess there's no saving you anyway.  And if you do leave, I realize this may be my absolute last chance to give you a picture of "The Hoff." (Consider it a going away present.) 

View attachment David-Hasselhoff-bw01.jpg


----------



## Suze (Sep 28, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> What you all fail to realize is that SusieQ forgot a 0 in the title of this thread.... muahahahahaha


haha not funny fuck you


HDANGEL15 said:


> where's everyone today......more posts more posts!!!!!!


fuck you


Santaclear said:


> Always with the hurtful comments. This is you being supportive? You're an insensitive dootyhead.


you're still a pussy.


Susannah said:


> What was that? You want to see another cute baby pic? I shall get right on it and get back to you.
> 
> One can never have too many cute baby pics.:bow:


fuck that


missy_blue_eyez said:


> Proper random thread!!!!!


fuck you


Dr. P Marshall said:


> I was kind of torn on this thread, but I see now that the majority has turned against you, so I guess there's no saving you anyway.  And if you do leave, I realize this may be my absolute last chance to give you a picture of "The Hoff." (Consider it a going away present.)


fuck you/thanks.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Sep 28, 2008)

susieQ said:


> fuck you/thanks.



LOL!!!! You're most welcome. :bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 28, 2008)

susieQ said:


> you're still a pussy.



I've thought it over. It was insensitive to call you a dootyhead.


----------



## Suze (Sep 28, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I've thought it over. It was insensitive to call you a dootyhead.


it sure was.

i feel like crying now


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 28, 2008)

susieQ said:


> haha not funny fuck you



What, you don't want this thread to continue for another 9263 posts? It could become it's own Discussion board!

So, in rebuttal... Haha, is too funny, and... no comment.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm getting this thread back on track. 739.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2008)

susieQ said:


> haha not funny fuck you
> 
> fuck you
> 
> ...



Charming language.

Is cursing your second language after Norweigan?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Charming language.
> 
> Is cursing your second language after Norweigan?



apparently susieQ is limited on Sundays....and has a block of some sort...:blush:


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Is cursing your second language after Norweigan?



It's probably her first language, even before Norweigan!


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh what the hell...

*BOO HISS...GET OUTTA HERE!!!*


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2008)

I Just dropped in (to see what condition
your last mission was in).


----------



## Observer (Sep 29, 2008)

Susannah, what do you have against the Norse?

Of course I come from a generation where using profanity and vulgar languagr were regrded as indications of an insufficient vocabulary to otherwise express ones self. So I always feel sorry for those who feel compelled to use such language in normal discourse. Its totally crude, rude and skewed.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 29, 2008)

Seven %^$#&#^ hundred and &*^(&*^&*^( forty-six.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

747,coming in to land.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 29, 2008)

748



i took time from my hamburger helper for this post!!



:wubu::eat2::eat1:


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 29, 2008)

This post intentionally left blank​


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 29, 2008)

...because I wanted to be poster #750. Three quarters of the way there!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 29, 2008)

751..............


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 29, 2008)

I think susie is pretty much rehabilitated and no longer has to leave.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 30, 2008)

Seven hundred three und fifty...




Santaclear said:


> I think susie is pretty much rehabilitated and no longer has to leave.



Considering that it's now fall... When we get up to post 1000, I still think she will be leafing.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 30, 2008)

HEYYYYYY!!!! Thanks for the good vibes..... I can only hope for big rock on my b-day.... and if I do.... you will ALL be the first to know!!!

Post #754 BAM!!!





Susannah said:


> And I hope you get a rock on your birthday!





imfree said:


> Dayum!!!, that's a VERY reppable post, and this
> ^$&*@+|~ system won't let me rep you!





Susannah said:


> Yes well wouldn't it be nice for Violet to be presented with a ring on her birthday?





HDANGEL15 said:


> hmmmmmmmm now I am intrigued...???





Susannah said:


> Ha! Violet was saying how it rocks that you all have the same birthdays.
> I was saying as she has a new beau, wouldn't it be nice if she was given a rock ( diamond ring, marriage proposal etc) this year on her birthday.





HDANGEL15 said:


> ahhhhhhhh sweeeeeeeeeeeet
> hoping VIOLET GETS A BIG FAT rock on OUR birthdays!!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 30, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> HEYYYYYY!!!! Thanks for the good vibes..... I can only hope for big rock on my b-day.... and if I do.... you will ALL be the first to know!!!
> 
> Post #754 BAM!!!



Ooh, I missed that... My good vibes too!


You rock Violet... er ah, I mean I hope your boyfriend rocks on your birthday... or ah... well you know what I mean! 


Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Spanky (Sep 30, 2008)

Okay, I think I got it figured out. 

There is a consistent trend of deep seeded hate, orgasmic separation anxiety, and societal acceptance abortion spread over two phases. The chart below shows the real daily trend line of posts in RED, then the linearized trend line (thin black) showing a new prediction of October 9. But when observing the two sub-trends between a gap of 5 days (Sept 12 - Sept 16) of NO POSTING WHATSOEVER, it yields the same slope in both earlier and later phases (note the dotted lines). 

With this observable later trending, the new prediction is October 4th......

.....unless Timberwolf goes away for a day or two.......


HEY, this predicting isn't any better than you get from your local weather forecast or presidential polling (Presidents Gore and Kerry would agree!)


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 30, 2008)

Spanky said:


> .....unless Timberwolf goes away for a day or two.......



GEF tricked me into being his proxy on "Thread". 

She said, "Go get me a cheesecake." 
I said, "That's not what I do. I write weird non sequiturs and pray for rep. Timberwolf does the cheesecake thing."
She said, "Cut it! All you Weinershnitzels are the same. Get me a cheesecake!"
I said, "Did I hear that right? Is that some kind of slur against Teutonic folk? I'll have you know that German stock was not bred for the transport of cheesecake. Sure, a Black Forrest cake once in awhile, but nix on the cheesecake."
She said, "Mu-wuh!"
I said, "FURTHERMORE! I come from French Huguenot stock that escaped the Tyranny of THE FRENCH (We ate "Freedom Fries" when I was a lad), pretended to be Swiss for awhile, and then emigrated to Wisconsin where we learned the universal phrase of reconciliation: "Ya, you betcha!" In short, whilst I dig an occasional portion of sauerbraten on "ethnic night" at the VFW, I am not your cheesecake mule!
She said, "The cheesecake must flow" (Note: If you get this reference; I love you.)
I said, "If only for the greater good."

That's all I really remember. When I woke "Thread" was covered in cheesecake. 

Personally, I woke feeling like my mother was frowning down on me from heaven (though, actually she's at some nursing home in Central MN). 

Then the voices came...

They said, "You are the wolf."

I said, "Nonesuch!"

It said, "Regardless...."

I said, "Well. what?"

It said, "Abide."

I said, "So, I am the wolf?"

It said, "A proxy was required."

I said, "Why me?"

It said, "PTO must be accounted for."

Then whatever and whatever.

If I can help you have the office of my dubious talents.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 30, 2008)

I used to do the cheesecake thing too. GEF tricked a lot of us this way. Then I wised up.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2008)

You guys fail at asshattery. (to be continued)


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2008)

Long posts should be divided up into seperate posts for each paragraph. (to be continued)


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2008)

That way, we get the dead weight off the forum faster. (to be continued)


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2008)

In summary,  (aka let's DO THIS THANG)


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2008)

In summary,  (aka let's DO THIS THANG)


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2008)

So nice I said it twice.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2008)

That's how you do this. You just have to


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2008)

SPAM......


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2008)

LIKE......


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2008)

THERE'S.....


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2008)

NO.........


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2008)

TOMORROW..


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2008)

In conclusion, 771.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2008)

HEH WHOOPS


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2008)

WHEN I TYPED THAT NUMBER FIRST I TYPED 1771 BY ACCIDENT


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2008)

GUESS THAT MEANS I WANT HER OUT OF HERE MORE THAN I THOUGHT I DID


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2008)

HOW ABOUT THAT, HUH? I GUESS THAT'S PRETTY SILLY


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2008)

ANYBODY ELSE THINK I SHOULD STOP SHOUTING NOW?


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2008)

I claim this page in the name of ULTIMATE SPAMMERY.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2008)

Won't everybody be surprised when they see these posts tomorrow?


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 30, 2008)

Wag, she's staying.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2008)

edit: oh.

SEE THE POWER OF TROLLING?

well, g'night!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

I just got home from the city and man am I tired. Insert fuckin exhausted smilie.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 30, 2008)

Too filler


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 30, 2008)

much filler


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 30, 2008)

work filler


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 30, 2008)

Wagimawr filler


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll filler


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

Cmon 1000!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

I said come along 1000.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 30, 2008)

have filler


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

Let's have a posting marathon and knock this sucker over by tomorrow.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

That should not be too hard to do, no?


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 30, 2008)

to filler @ aol.com


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

Cmon people let's give it a red hot go.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 30, 2008)

stick it really sucks doing this


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

I am willing to give it my all.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

Teamwork goes a long way.:bow:


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 30, 2008)

with filler


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

I know you all have my back on this.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

I am nearly up to my 5000th post, so I shall just keep on going.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

Man I am getting tired.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok, I am out. I need a break.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 30, 2008)

Wag, all things considered... You need to stop and smell the roses.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

I had never heard of the A hat expression before I started posting here. I think it is an American expression.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm American, Shosh and I never heard it and have only seen it here and on one other site. Only asshats seem to use it.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

My nephews speak like little Americans sometimes. They say " I'm done" and I say to them " I have finished" , not "I'm done".

Australians say finished not done.

We cannot lose our cutural identity at any cost.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

I still heart Yanks, I just want to keep our cultural identity if that makes sense? <3 Yanks.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 30, 2008)

809!.............


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 30, 2008)

It's..............


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 30, 2008)

my..................


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 30, 2008)

turn.....................................


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 30, 2008)

to............


----------



## imfree (Sep 30, 2008)

812 812 812 812 812


----------



## imfree (Sep 30, 2008)

81.3%, Are we there yet???


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 30, 2008)

#814

8/14... my boss' birthday!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 30, 2008)

Why am I adding to this thread??? LOL 

Just cause I guess.... :doh:


----------



## Coop (Sep 30, 2008)

Do It Guy! Do It!


----------



## imfree (Sep 30, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Why am I adding to this thread??? LOL
> 
> Just cause I guess.... :doh:




Here's what I think, Violet, I think we're all adding to
this thread for the same reason. We're calling SusieQ's
bluff to see what kind of a hand she has and how 
she plays it out, LOL!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 30, 2008)

#818

Edgar that's probably partially true.... it will be entertaining to see what she does. Besides that.....



I'm bored. 





imfree said:


> Here's what I think, Violet, I think we're all adding to
> this thread for the same reason. We're calling SusieQ's
> bluff to see what kind of a hand she has and how
> she plays it out, LOL!


----------



## Lady at Large (Sep 30, 2008)

Haven't been around in a while, but thought I would do my bit.


----------



## imfree (Sep 30, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> #818
> 
> Edgar that's probably partially true.... it will be entertaining to see what she does. Besides that.....
> 
> ...



Ya, Me Too, that EarthRadio stuff just isn't keeping
me busy enough.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

Good Morning everybody.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am nearly up to my 5000th post, so I shall just keep on going.



dude you are way over 5000!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> dude you are way over 5000!!!!!!!!!!!!



 Yes indeedy. I got to 5000 talking about utter crap no doubt.

Well Timberwolf has over 21,000 so I am in the minor leagues.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Good Morning everybody.



GOOD MORNING...and happy new years again


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 30, 2008)

wow 825...we are almost done with this ............


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> GOOD MORNING...and happy new years again



Thank you. I went to shule yesterday for first day Rosh Hashana.

I wanted to go to Tashlich today, but I came home.

It was wonderful, but tiring travelling all the way to the city, as I live in the country now.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

I just had an inspiring thought that I might do my own Tashlich today.

I might go down to the river and do it there. Maybe my sister can come.

I am a clever girl.:bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 30, 2008)

i can tell you all about my job interviews


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> i can tell you all about my job interviews



Yes. I have been wondering what has been happening with all of that.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 30, 2008)

tomorrow is a law firm that specializes in debt collection and every month they hit their target which is $1,000,000 everyone in the office gets to wear jeans etc....the interviewer just happens to be in my brothers band, DEAD cover band......so I am in....the pay is $5K below my minimum..but I will prove myself worthier......


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 30, 2008)

thursday is a job interview with a steel company that does installations/ designs...of course my mind went right to BIG STRONG MEN....:smitten:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I just had an inspiring thought that I might do my own Tashlich today.
> 
> I might go down to the river and do it there. Maybe my sister can come.
> 
> I am a clever girl.:bow:



I am not a religious sort, as I may have shared..but today i went to the woods where I hike ...and pray/walking meditations.....asking god for direction....glad you got some INSPIRATION


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 30, 2008)

833.............only 166 to go........


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> tomorrow is a law firm that specializes in debt collection and every month they hit their target which is $1,000,000 everyone in the office gets to wear jeans etc....the interviewer just happens to be in my brothers band, DEAD cover band......so I am in....the pay is $5K below my minimum..but I will prove myself worthier......



Yay! A job with casual clothes. That is a bonus.



HDANGEL15 said:


> thursday is a job interview with a steel company that does installations/ designs...of course my mind went right to BIG STRONG MEN....:smitten:



Yay big strong men.



HDANGEL15 said:


> I am not a religious sort, as I may have shared..but today i went to the woods where I hike ...and pray/walking meditations.....asking god for direction....glad you got some INSPIRATION




Meditation is a very powerful tool for bringing calm and peace into our lives.

I am not overly religious, I just like to go for the Yom Tovim etc.

I practice the teachings of The Secret also. I mix, I match.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Yay! A job with casual clothes. That is a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the secret YAY


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

" The Secret" MySpace page is in my top friends list on my MySpace page.

It is quite a good page. You can request an add to it.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Good Morning everybody.



A good morning to you too Susannah and a good afternoon to you HDANGEL15! 


Wow, this thread is really boogieing along! When 1000 posts comes and goes, and SusieQ is still around, at least she can claim to have had the most successful of "I am leaving" threads... She's certainly done better than most, that's for sure.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> A good morning to you too Susannah and a good afternoon to you HDANGEL15!
> 
> 
> Wow, this thread is really boogieing along! When 1000 posts comes and goes, and SusieQ is still around, at least she can claim to have had the most successful of "I am leaving" threads... She's certainly done better than most, that's for sure.




Good Morning Stanislaus. Yes. 1000 replies of utter crap.


----------



## imfree (Sep 30, 2008)

839****839****839****839****839


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Sep 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Yes. 1000 replies of utter crap.



No, no, no, you cannot be implying that a picture of "The Hoff" is utter crap! p)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Good Morning Stanislaus. Yes. 1000 replies of utter crap.



*thats a nice name...stanislaus....

utter crap? how dare you!!

my best writing is on this thread*


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 30, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Susannah said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning Stanislaus. Yes. 1000 replies of utter crap.
> ...



I'm definitely with you on that one Ms. Marshal... never "hassle the Hoff"!

... and don't mess with this chick either.

 The other "P. Marshall"...










HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> 
> 
> Susannah said:
> ...



They even named a county in central California after me... Did you know that?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 30, 2008)

What freaking number is this again? *Yawn*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm definitely with you on that one Ms. Marshal... never "hassle the Hoff"!
> 
> ... and don't mess with this chick either.
> 
> ...



I loved watching Laverne and Shirley when I was a kid.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 30, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> What freaking number is this again? *Yawn*



It doesn't matter what number, anyway. She's staying. 

Staying.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> No, no, no, you cannot be implying that a picture of "The Hoff" is utter crap! p)



One sentiment comes to mind and that is Oy Va Voy. Didn't he piss his pants once? Bloody drunkard.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 30, 2008)

These two posts made me blurt out loud laughing... LOLOL Priceless!






BigBeautifulMe said:


> What freaking number is this again? *Yawn*





Santaclear said:


> It doesn't matter what number, anyway. She's staying.
> 
> Staying.


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2008)

848 848 848 848 848 848

That's 84.8%, Go down rockin'!!!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 1, 2008)

A wee post this night
Susannah might not approve
Susie Q must leave

Haiku, bitchez.....


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 1, 2008)

Susie Quewwwwwwww...








Where are youuuuuuuuu!?


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 1, 2008)

Nummer aucht hundert ein und fumsich...


Ich glaube Ich habe daB nicht richtig geschreiben...


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeaaaaaaaah!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 1, 2008)

Aucht hundred drei und funsich...


I still think I'm getting the funsich part wrong.... 





Hmmmmmmmmmmm....






Haven't found Scooby either....


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## moore2me (Oct 1, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> A good morning to you too Susannah and a good afternoon to you HDANGEL15!
> 
> 
> Wow, this thread is really boogieing along! When 1000 posts comes and goes, and SusieQ is still around, at least she can claim to have had the most successful of "I am leaving" threads... She's certainly done better than most, that's for sure.





Santaclear said:


> It doesn't matter what number, anyway. She's staying.
> 
> Staying.



Instead, how about saying HDANGEL15! has the most popular "I Am Leaving Threads" ? That would all allow her to claim the honor but not bear the burden. One could argue that if HDANGEL15 did not leave ,something we don't want to happen, the thread was not successful.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 1, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Instead, how about saying HDANGEL15! has the most popular "I Am Leaving Threads" ? That would all allow her to claim the honor but not bear the burden. One could argue that if HDANGEL15 did not leave ,something we don't want to happen, the thread was not successful.



*you lost me on this one 

but I *THINK* it's a compliment?*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 1, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> They even named a county in central California after me... Did you know that?



*you apparently are *THE MAN*...and germanic too....hmm i speak english and some MAC...does that count?*


----------



## bexy (Oct 1, 2008)

hope you're packing em bags baby cakes....not long to go now....


----------



## Suze (Oct 1, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> hope you're packing em bags baby cakes....not long to go now....


SHUT. UP.






but...you are right:blink:...the dims peeps commitment to this thread IS overwhelming..

ill soon be leaving i guess!

who will miss meehhh????:batting:


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2008)

Every person "leaving"(not possible) DimmerLand should
be sent off with a guitar-driven classic rock song!

Creedence Clearwater Revival- Susie Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ma9gBnKHiQ


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 1, 2008)

susieQ said:


> who will miss meehhh????:batting:


Who are you again?


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 1, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *you lost me on this one
> 
> but I *THINK* it's a compliment?*



Don't worry Angels... that's just the evil Borg in her speaking... 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *you apparently are *THE MAN*...and germanic too....hmm i speak english and some MAC...does that count?*



Actually I speak Denglisch, but I do typically display many of the barbaric behavioral traits often seen on in the continent.




Like this for example...



susieQ said:


> SHUT. UP.
> 
> ...
> 
> who will miss meehhh????:batting:








Didn't Creedence Clearwater write a song about her?



Wagimawr said:


> Who are you again?




The way she walks, the way she talks... never leave us blue...


Especially when she's calling us names, I'd hate to see her leave... I'm funny like that...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Oct 1, 2008)

Sweet CREEEEEEAAAAAAM on an ice cream sammitch! There's just over 100 posts to go & Susie will have to leave...


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2008)

imfree said:


> Every person "leaving"(not possible) DimmerLand should
> be sent off with a guitar-driven classic rock song!
> 
> Creedence Clearwater Revival- Susie Q
> ...




Hahahaha!!!, Beacha' to it, Stan!!! Good way to 
rack-up one more post., though.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 1, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Don't worry Angels... that's just the evil Borg in her speaking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like i said ....a man of many talents.....


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 1, 2008)

#866 yowzer!!!!!!!!! she says hUMMING creedence........Susie Q


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 1, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Aucht hundred drei und funsich...
> 
> 
> I still think I'm getting the funsich part wrong....



It's Fünfzig Stan. Use the umlaut... it's all about the umlaut!!!

Wow 867, I'm thinking my 10/10 ending date for this thread is going to be way off


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> It's Fünfzig Stan. Use the umlaut... it's all about the umlaut!!!
> 
> Wow 867, I'm thinking my 10/10 ending date for this thread is going to be way off



Your post has given me umlaut envy, now I want
one on my keyboard! Jetz brauche ich ein umlaut!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 1, 2008)

imfree said:


> Your post has given me umlaut envy, now I want
> one on my keyboard! Jetz brauche ich ein umlaut!



I've alvays vundered if Cherman computers had an umlaut key


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> I've alvays vundered if Cherman computers had an umlaut key



Mine coozine in Ruhrhoff, West Deutschland, sagt ja!


----------



## bexy (Oct 1, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=HECJLH4onZk&feature=related

hehehe


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 1, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> It's Fünfzig Stan. Use the umlaut... it's all about the umlaut!!!
> ...





imfree said:


> Your post has given me umlaut envy, now I want
> one on my keyboard! Jetz brauche ich ein umlaut!



Meine Macintosh hast die "option" feur eine umlaut aber nicht meine PC was ich jetzt benutzen. Umlauts sind moeglisch zu machen auf ein PC aber ich weiB nicht wie man macht daB.

... and of course my spell checker is still kaput... English and German! :doh:


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 1, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=HECJLH4onZk&feature=related
> 
> hehehe



Now since this thread is about to wrap up... I don't know if it's Susie Q that I will miss (in theory of course...) or this thread that I will miss more.


Along this theme of beautiful, romantic music, I'd like to also dedicate this song to Susie Q...


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=XTNzNHXjHeM&feature=related


----------



## mergirl (Oct 1, 2008)

ahoy! whats been happening??
wow..nearly there.. well done all..
what a lot of great pish!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 1, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Now since this thread is about to wrap up... I don't know if it's Susie Q that I will miss (in theory of course...) or this thread that I will miss more.



Maybe we can keep the thread going and every 1000th post a different one of us has to leave.


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Maybe we can keep the thread going and every 1000th post a different one of us has to leave.



That would be lot'sa fun, since this is Dimensions Forums where 
you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave, 
perfect!!! Check out, play gone, back! This could go on forever,

Muahahahahaha!!!:doh:


----------



## moore2me (Oct 1, 2008)

imfree said:


> That would be lot'sa fun, since this is Dimensions Forums where
> you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave,
> perfect!!! Check out, play gone, back! This could go on forever,
> 
> Muahahahahaha!!!:doh:



Edgar, do I need to break out more horse tranquilizer?


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Edgar, do I need to break out more horse tranquilizer?



Nah, Moore2Me, it's just been too long since
I've had a good electric shock through my
head, I suppose!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 1, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Edgar, do I need to break out more horse tranquilizer?



Yes, please do, Moore. If Edgar's not having any I'll have some.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 1, 2008)

Alone in a verdant valley (aren't valley's always verdant, for some reason?), little SusieQ tilted back her blonde head and yelled as loudly as she could, "WHO WILL MISS ME?!" Though her question bounced from mountaintop to mountaintop, it was only the lonely echo that answered her. As she turned to walk away, mouth tugged down at the corners by the weight of her isolation, a deep, booming voice perforated the clouds above:

EIGHT EIGHTY, SUSIE. EIGHT EIGHTY.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 1, 2008)

IC this is my favorite all time thread in THE LOUNGE......

whoops wrong thread...

but add another on the pile....#881...narrowing in on 999


----------



## Shosh (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi yall. Just popping in before I leave for a few days. I am travelling to the city again tomorrow as I will be having my second Fraxel laser treatment on my face.

I will be in a world of pain for a few days, so I shall recover at a friends place.

I may not be here for the momentous occasion of Susie's departure.

Don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out then Susie Q!


Love to all

Susannah


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> IC this is my favorite all time thread in THE LOUNGE......
> 
> whoops wrong thread...
> 
> but add another on the pile....#881...narrowing in on 999



I try to leave at least one every time I stop by.


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2008)

884 884 884 884 884


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi yall. Just popping in before I leave for a few days. I am travelling to the city again tomorrow as I will be having my second Fraxel laser treatment on my face.
> 
> I will be in a world of pain for a few days, so I shall recover at a friends place.
> 
> ...



*(((((SUSANNAH))))
I will miss you!!!! Keeping you in my prayers for speediness to being PAIN FREE!!!!!!!!! muahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:kiss2:*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 2, 2008)

*I miss the big furry white (((TIMBERWOLF))) Tooo.........IC anonymously

whoops...wrong threat again*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 2, 2008)

*the thing annoying me most is my cat keeps scarfing down his food and throwing up.....I feel bad for him....why is he doing that...it's nasty to clean up stomach acids on my wood floor, it all gets in the seams/cracks*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 2, 2008)

I* am happy today cause I had a good interview yesterday and another scheduled for today and am still OPTIMISTIC I will have a job and a place to go instead of posting on susie Q's 1000+ thread which she ignores now.....*


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> I* am happy today cause I had a good interview yesterday and another scheduled for today and am still OPTIMISTIC I will have a job and a place to go instead of posting on susie Q's 1000+ thread which she ignores now.....*


hmm.. yes.. where is she?? i miss her and her calling me "methgirl" which i dont really get .. is it something to do with meths that you clean paint with? like i sniff solvents??
lmao. wow! you cannot whack that scandinavian humour!!
x


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Alone in a verdant valley (aren't valley's always verdant, for some reason?), little SusieQ tilted back her blonde head and yelled as loudly as she could, "WHO WILL MISS ME?!" Though her question bounced from mountaintop to mountaintop, it was only the lonely echo that answered her. As she turned to walk away, mouth tugged down at the corners by the weight of her isolation, a deep, booming voice perforated the clouds above:
> 
> EIGHT EIGHTY, SUSIE. EIGHT EIGHTY.



I like this parable of yours BBMe, it vividly illustrates SusieQ's plight in many ways... :bow:


I must make a confession though... I had to look up the word verdant. Us desert dwellers don't hear that word very often I suppose. :blush:


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 2, 2008)

Apothecary. :bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 2, 2008)

Scrutinizing. Today was an extraordinarily scrutinizing day.

Ebullient. Some things about it were ebullient.

There was hardly any swashbuckling though.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 2, 2008)

Cantilever. Would you mind tossing that cantilever over here?


----------



## Suze (Oct 2, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> I* am happy today cause I had a good interview yesterday and another scheduled for today and am still OPTIMISTIC I will have a job and a place to go instead of posting on susie Q's 1000+ thread which she ignores now.....*


ohhh....ive just been a wee bit busy, bitch....+ im starting to prepare myself with spending less and less time her. get it? um...prob not 


mergirl said:


> hmm.. yes.. where is she?? i miss her and her calling me "methgirl" which i dont really get .. is it something to do with meths that you clean paint with? like i sniff solvents??
> lmao. wow! you cannot whack that scandinavian humour!!
> x


you MISS ME? shit holy santa that is weird

haha, i knew my humor was too advanced for you, methy


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ohhh....ive just been a wee bit busy, bitch....+ im starting to prepare myself with spending less and less time her. get it? um...prob not
> 
> you MISS ME? shit holy santa that is weird
> 
> haha, i knew my humor was too advanced for you, methy


Its not that its too advanced, its that i'm too fucked up on meth!
liquid meth of course.. perhaps my humour is too advanced for you!?
just nod your head,, lmao

x methgirl


----------



## Suze (Oct 2, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=HECJLH4onZk&feature=related
> 
> hehehe





fa_man_stan said:


> Now since this thread is about to wrap up... I don't know if it's Susie Q that I will miss (in theory of course...) or this thread that I will miss more.
> 
> 
> Along this theme of beautiful, romantic music, I'd like to also dedicate this song to Susie Q...
> ...


cant watch the vids right now thanks to INTERNET TV, but i bet they are insulting so fuck you both!!!


BigBeautifulMe said:


> Alone in a verdant valley (aren't valley's always verdant, for some reason?), little SusieQ tilted back her blonde head and yelled as loudly as she could, "WHO WILL MISS ME?!" Though her question bounced from mountaintop to mountaintop, it was only the lonely echo that answered her. As she turned to walk away, mouth tugged down at the corners by the weight of her isolation, a deep, booming voice perforated the clouds above:
> 
> EIGHT EIGHTY, SUSIE. EIGHT EIGHTY.


the innerwebz dont like me, i think im gonna cryyyyyyyyyy


mergirl said:


> Its not that its too advanced, its that i'm too fucked up on meth!
> liquid meth of course.. perhaps my humour is too advanced for you!?
> just nod your head,, lmao
> 
> x methgirl


er .....no i wont. ROFLMFAO


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 2, 2008)

*SUSIE Q is alive and well and HAS A LIFE...I confess I AM a tad envious...
I want ONE when I grow up...maybe even a JOB to go to also...

i know insane dreaming on my part...one day ......

just maybe

xoxox (((SUSIEQ))))*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 2, 2008)

*hmmmmmmm #898...only 2 more to 900*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 2, 2008)

*up to #899........one more..........*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 2, 2008)

*#900.........wow...YEHAA......99 more to go and I PROMISE (with my fingers crossed behind my back so ya'll can't see em that I will quit posting!!!)*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 2, 2008)

*#901 isn't this colorful?????????*


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

902
Yep,this thread needs more colour!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow, 100 post in only 2 days!!! Looks like this thread is going downhill like a snowball headed for hell. At this rate SusieQ will be outta here by Saturday. Again, just a reminder, the thread calls for 1000 replies, so the magic number is 1001. We don't want Susie staying here on a technicality because somebody jumped the gun


----------



## imfree (Oct 2, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Cantilever. Would you mind tossing that cantilever over here?



Here, you can have this one, it's broken.

Brother lover of vinyl analog recordings, 
take a look at this where it mentions
discs and styli!!!

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...=/images?q=cantilever+stylus&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=X


----------



## imfree (Oct 2, 2008)

905 905 905 905 905

Are we THERE yet??? 90%, DAMN!!!,
we're getting close!!!


----------



## bexy (Oct 2, 2008)

ah Susie, it has been nice knowing you. Not knowing you will be even nicer


----------



## Suze (Oct 2, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> ah Susie, it has been nice knowing you. Not knowing you will be even nicer


funny! i could say the excact same thing about you, annoylicious 

--------------------------


hello freaks, losers, scum of the earth etc...
im going away on a cabin trip til sunday, so i hope this thread have reached 1000 by then. if not, im going to be seriously pissed, and no, you have not seen me seriously pissed... yet.

so keep on posting, cause this could be MY last one!!!


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2008)

susieQ said:


> funny! i could say the excact same thing about you, annoylicious
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> ...


Come Come now susieQ -Your not even trying anymore are you??
That was just pish.. i expect MUCH better insults from you!
Dawwwwn at devil gate Draaaaaaaave!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

#909 

:eat1: Just sitting here munching on popcorn and watching the show.... 

continue....


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 2, 2008)

*#910...are we having FUN [COLOR="dark Orange"]YET?[/COLOR]*


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 2, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> At this rate SusieQ will be outta here by Saturday.



YOu have such little faith in us. I think if we work hard enough, we could have this -ahem- problem _dealt with_ by tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 2, 2008)

Come on people, if we work together, we can do this.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 2, 2008)

We should probably start thinking about who is going to get to create post 1001, AKA the crowning achievement of this thread.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 2, 2008)

I mean, I would have said Susannah because she was pretty dedicated, but it looks like she won't be here for the big event. Perhaps BBMe who has consistently reminded us of the post count?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 2, 2008)

Then again, without daddyoh, we might have made the mistake of stopping at post 1000. BUT HD contributed her greatest writing to the thread.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 2, 2008)

Bexy and mer and maxx got the strongest reactions from Susie herself, so, thats a possibility.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 2, 2008)

Wagimawr tried to move the thread along faster, does he get extra points for effort?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 2, 2008)

Its obvious from his deep state of denial that Santaclear will suffer the most once Susies gone so maybe we can ease his pain a little.


Then again imfree has yet to miss a day. And Stan was the only one who tried to get her to reconsider.....


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 2, 2008)

Susi, because I think you are such an awesome person and I know how much you_ love _Crocs, I decided to buy you a couple pair; I even bought the ones with the faux fur for good measure.  You will be looking tres haute in these numbers!!! Enjoy!!!  

View attachment crocs_468x355.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 2, 2008)

Violet and m2m have come up with a big push at the end.


And countless others who have added here and there. This is a very difficult problem......

Your thoughts?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 2, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Susi, because I think you are such an awesome person and I know how much you_ love _Crocs, I decided to buy you a couple pair; I even bought the ones with the faux fur for good measure.  You will be looking tres haute in these numbers!!! Enjoy!!!



Whoa! ashmamma comes in at the last minute with an entry of scary snow crocs. Well done!!:bow::bow:

Seriously, I hope they're comfy because Susie's going to need them as she wanders from message board to message board looking for a new home........in the cold Norwegian fall.....alone..............so alone.............


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 2, 2008)

.......so very, very alone.......


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

Not alone.... never alone here in Dimsland.....


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

Post #924 

Just to post and add to the melee.... LOL


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

#925..... 

Post in 3's...... it's entertaining that way....


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

Perhaps even... tonight????? 


#926!




Dr. P Marshall said:


> YOu have such little faith in us. I think if we work hard enough, we could have this -ahem- problem _dealt with_ by tomorrow.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

927 here,reporting for duty!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

928!!!!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

929....... I just have to do it.....


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

930

BAM!!!!! 71 more to go!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

One for the money...


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

two for the show...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> YOu have such little faith in us. I think if we work hard enough, we could have this -ahem- problem _dealt with_ by tomorrow.



I grossly misunderestimated the dedication of some to this thread. Hell, 70 posts by midnight is nothing now. Carry on.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

three to get ready...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> One for the money...





fa_man_stan said:


> two for the show...



Dumb old daddyoh messed up your 3 in a row!


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 2, 2008)

BLUE SUEDE C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

....



You made me loose my train of thought DaddyOh and Wag... 





Anyhoo...


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Bahaha....here we go. :wubu: 62 to go!


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 2, 2008)

*hi-fives Daddyoh*


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 2, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> YOu have such little faith in us. I think if we work hard enough, we could have this -ahem- problem _dealt with_ by tomorrow.


Or tonight, as somebody already pointed out.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 2, 2008)

On the other hand it'll probably take till Saturday to actually get her to leave.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> *hi-fives Daddyoh*



Returns the hi five :bow:


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 2, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Wagimawr tried to move the thread along faster, does he get extra points for effort?


YES I DO

FUCKING RIGHT


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 2, 2008)

FUCK NOW I HAVE TO GO TO CLASS AND I'LL MISS THE BIG MOMENT


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm totally getting queezy... I don't know if it's from the excitement of this thread approaching 1000 posts, or if it's that bean burrito I ate for lunch.






I'm leaning towards the latter of the two...


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 2, 2008)

WHY AM I SHOUTING AGAIN?


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 2, 2008)

GOODBYE EVERYBODY

except susie.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> FUCK NOW I HAVE TO GO TO CLASS AND I'LL MISS THE BIG MOMENT



Hey, at least you have class Wagimawr. That's more than I can say for myself!






We'll tell you what happened.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hell, if we keep up this 3-4 posts per minute, we'll be out of here before I'm done my dinner


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi diddle dee dee...


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

an actress's life for me...


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

being a flirt...


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

and wearing a skirt...


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

but they'll discover me when I go pee....


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

Seriously...



I just make this shit up as I go.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

Well done Stan.... 

Can we Tivo this threat for Wag?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 2, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> WHY AM I SHOUTING AGAIN?



It's OK. It's understandable. This is all very exciting.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

But hey, we're getting close!


How much you wanna bet that Susie Q is gonna tell us that she's not going to leave until there are 2000 posts...



Who want's to bet?




Hmmmmmm?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Seriously...
> 
> 
> 
> I just make this shit up as I go.



Stan, I envision you on a stage


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

Dr. P!!! You're back for the big finish??


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Well done Stan....
> 
> Can we Tivo this threat for Wag?




Hopefully somebody has some sort of screen capture thing going!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Stan, I envision you on a stage



With someone playing bongos and someone playing a stand up bass


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> With someone playing bongos and someone playing a stand up bass



And a smokey room full of beatniks revelling in your wisdom...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 2, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Seriously...
> 
> 
> 
> I just make this shit up as I go.



You're a true master, Stan. But daddyoh actually has the guts to make up words.


daddyoh70 said:


> misunderestimated


----------



## moore2me (Oct 2, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Yes, please do, Moore. If Edgar's not having any I'll have some.




Not a problem Santa. Edgar usually needs the Clydesdale dose. How much do you think you need? Shetland pony? Man-O-War? or Wild Mongolian Horse?


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

I hate to admit it, but I also have to go...


I have to go install a scanner... Those dang colleagues of mine and their silly work ethic!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

Can we finish this up soon? There's good TV coming on.... :blush:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> You're a true master, Stan. But daddyoh actually has the guts to make up words.



I was just doing my George W. Bush impression there. It's way funnier if you read it with his voice


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> You're a true master, Stan. But daddyoh actually has the guts to make up words.



That statement is totally unsubstancigated!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> I was just doing my George W. Bush impression there. It's way funnier if you read it with his voice



Daddyoh speaks fluent Dubya.... I'm still learning.


----------



## bexy (Oct 2, 2008)

the song of the thread...
View attachment 50682

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZkllM8znx4


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

80's mullets...I'm too scared to type 'for the win'.Oh,dang it!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2008)

So, when this thread is doneified. How are we going to electificate who has to leave at the next 1000 postifications?


----------



## moore2me (Oct 2, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *the thing annoying me most is my cat keeps scarfing down his food and throwing up.....I feel bad for him....why is he doing that...it's nasty to clean up stomach acids on my wood floor, it all gets in the seams/cracks*



I would like to hear more details about the cat vomit please.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 2, 2008)

And with this, only 25 more to go!
I have a sneaking suspicion that when this thread hits 1000, the world will end.
Ya know, like the last three times it was supposed to happen.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 2, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> And with this, only 25 more to go!
> I have a sneaking suspicion that when this thread hits 1000, the world will end.
> Ya know, like the last three times it was supposed to happen.



I better go get my purse then!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> And with this, only 25 more to go!
> I have a sneaking suspicion that when this thread hits 1000, the world will end.
> Ya know, like the last three times it was supposed to happen.



Ooooh man, it's Y2K all over again. I guess we can call this YSusieK (shrugs)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

Can we pass on the cat vomit details??? :doh:



moore2me said:


> I would like to hear more details about the cat vomit please.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 2, 2008)

TO THE BOMB SHELTERS!

AKA, the super awesome pillow fortress in the living room


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

#980...... tick tick tick.....


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2008)

We've got to be setting some kind of post posting record here!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah... where are the mathematicians???




daddyoh70 said:


> We've got to be setting some kind of post posting record here!!!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 2, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> We've got to be setting some kind of post posting record here!!!



Do you mean posts per minute? Or per person? Please, clarify.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok 20 more posts... I can wait.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

Boy this high speed internet comes in handy...


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

Luckily not too many students are on the web at the moment...


----------



## imfree (Oct 2, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Violet and m2m have come up with a big push at the end.
> 
> 
> And countless others who have added here and there. This is a very difficult problem......
> ...




ImFree, and freedom tastes of reality. Reality is that
I could end up creating the electrically charged,
magnetic field bending post that wangs out 
dimensional boundaries enough to propel SusieQ into
her own forumless dimension. Number 1000 IMHO


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Do you mean posts per minute? Or per person? Please, clarify.



Per minute. There are plenty of heavy hitting posters in here.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 2, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Ok 20 more posts... I can wait.





Violet_Beauregard said:


> Yeah... where are the mathematicians???



Obviously not here. I believe that was 17 posts left as of your last post, Stan.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Do you mean posts per minute? Or per person? Please, clarify.



I believe he meant posts per person divided by the clarification factor.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

I wonder who's gonna get # 1000?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2008)

T minus 9 and counting. Does anyone know what the "T" stands for


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

HUH???????  :doh:




fa_man_stan said:


> I believe he meant posts per person divided by the clarification factor.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow we're really boogying here!


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

5 to go...by the way,is Susie about the place? I only ask because I've noticed a statue of Jesus weeping and there's a crucifix on the wall that appears to be bending itself...


----------



## Paquito (Oct 2, 2008)

Big money, big money, no whammies, no whammies

STOP!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 2, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I wonder who's gonna get # 1000?



I wouldn't feel right about it, so I'm going to bow out now.:bow:


----------



## moore2me (Oct 2, 2008)

Excuse me, but all my stuff won't fit in the bomb shelter. What should I do?


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 2, 2008)

Hay guys, what's going on in this thread?

psss - 1001!!!!! (maybe)


----------



## imfree (Oct 2, 2008)

-----------------------------------


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

I hear the music from Jeopardy playing somewhere.... 

anybody else???


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> HUH???????  :doh:



... and it has to be multiplied by the confusion quotient somewhere...


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 2, 2008)

AARGGGH missed it by that much


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2008)

Who got it??/


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

imfree is the man!


----------



## Paquito (Oct 2, 2008)

Are we dead yet?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I hear the music from Jeopardy playing somewhere....
> 
> anybody else???



Violet FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imfree (Oct 2, 2008)

imfree said:


> -----------------------------------



-----------------------------------------


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

DING DING DING DING DING!!!!!!

Give that girl a kewpie doll!!!!!!


WOO HOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2008)

That's it... I'm leaving!


----------



## moore2me (Oct 2, 2008)

Edgar, You golden tongued rascal. Slipped in and stole the 1000th place with that memorable quote. It will go down in DIMS history.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 2, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> DING DING DING DING DING!!!!!!
> 
> Give that girl a kewpie doll!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I gave you rep. I already feel myself coming down from the euphoric high. What now? I feel lost.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

Okey dokey SusieQ...... put yer money where yer mouth is.....


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree... now what??? 




Dr. P Marshall said:


> I gave you rep. I already feel myself coming down from the euphoric high. What now? I feel lost.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 2, 2008)

...and now its awkward...
suppose it wouldve been better if she was on right now :/


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

_...and just as soon as it appeared,the evil mist consuming the dimmers disipated into nothingness; the sound of terrified screams and burning churches had ceased,and the world stood still...silent-was it over?_


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2008)

Another award should be given to Susannah who racked up a grand total 131 posts in this thread. Yay Shoshie!!1
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=46577


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

That's true.... 



free2beme04 said:


> ...and now its awkward...
> suppose it wouldve been better if she was on right now :/


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

Kinda like when the year 2000 hit...


At least my computer is still working.


----------



## bexy (Oct 2, 2008)

what an anti climax lol....


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 2, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I agree... now what???



Maybe you could describe for us some of your thoughts and feelings now that you are the Michael Phelps of Dims posting.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok, that's it... Now I'm leaving! :happy:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

It was a tough job, but someone had to do it.... I decided to sacrifice and take one for the team.... 

  :happy:




Dr. P Marshall said:


> Maybe you could describe for us some of your thoughts and feelings now that you are the Michael Phelps of Dims posting.


----------



## imfree (Oct 2, 2008)

WOW, my beloved Dimmers, what a BRIGHT FLASH!!!
The event did indeed occur in Lebanon, Tn. tonight,
but I never, in my wildest dreams, did guess that
this event would cause Dimm's to glitch and close/
reopen this thread!!!

SUSIEQ YOU HAVE CHECKED OUT OF HOTEL CALIFORNIA!!!

Everybody knows you can check out any time you like, but
you can never leave!!! Game-over! Turn around, pick up 
your baggage, and come back in!


----------



## imfree (Oct 2, 2008)

I know we have people who make those decisions.
This is just my humble opinion.


----------



## bexy (Oct 2, 2008)

Before this thread does get closed, may I draw everyones attention to this thread...

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47972

Don't fall for it people!!!


----------



## imfree (Oct 2, 2008)

The posts are mounting fast in that one, too!


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 2, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> T minus 9 and counting. Does anyone know what the "T" stands for



Takeoff, usually associated with a space shuttle.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 3, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Takeoff, usually associated with a space shuttle.


hmm.. is that it?? lmao
oh well..
that was fun!!
Maby if we get to 2000 george Bush will explode!!
well it cant hurt to try!! lol

xmer


----------



## imfree (Oct 3, 2008)

A funny thing happened after the mind-blowing event
post #1000 had occurred. I was just beginning to
enjoy my evening "constitutional", when a loud arc
pop and hum roared from my lab. Seconds later, the
wall behind me began to hum and vibrate. I knew our
electric meter was behind that wall in back of me, so
I instinktively did "s**t and git" just in time to clear
the bathroom door as a hole was blown through that
wall! As nearly as I can figure, the capacitor bank
charging transformer shorted and caught on fire. The
short caused the electric meter to explode. Those two
shorts caused the pole transformer to catch on fire. A
secondary fire at the base of the pole caused it to
come down. The police, fire dept, electric company,
and insurance company are still trying to figure out
what to do with me.

The electric meter landed in the driveway!


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm glad you cleared out quickly enough! That's scary!


----------



## imfree (Oct 3, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm glad you cleared out quickly enough! That's scary!



Megan, your baby is beautiful. I'm sorry I forgot
to put a disclaimer in post#1030. None of that
stuff actually happened.


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 3, 2008)

imfree said:


> Megan, your baby is beautiful. I'm sorry I forgot
> to put a disclaimer in post#1030. None of that
> stuff actually happened.



Edgar!!!  You had me fooled, too! :doh:


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 3, 2008)

imfree said:


> ...
> I'm sorry I forgot to put a disclaimer in post#1030. None of that
> stuff actually happened.



Those shock treatments you had a while back are still effecting you, we understand Edgar... High voltage does that to a person.


----------



## imfree (Oct 3, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Those shock treatments you had a while back are still effecting you, we understand Edgar... High voltage does that to a person.



Hahaha! Shock treatment, hell! I might have taken one
or two too many electric shocks to the head, but
creating post #1030 was every bit as much fun as 
designing and building a working electronic circuit.
I downloaded 3 pictures that went with the mental
outline of my story and composed that outlandish
text, perfect for a bulls**t thread, such as this one.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 3, 2008)

Edgar, 

If you will kindly join the line at the medication area, Nurse Ratched has your horse tranquilizers ready for you. Now leave the wires alone and take the light bulbs out of your pockets before you go. And stop changing the channel on the TV to the NASA Channel. It's starting to get on the nerves of the other residents. I'm sure you'll be the first to know, if we start getting signals from other worlds.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, this horse tranquilizer stuff is pretty strong.

Thanks a lot, Moore! Great thread, everyone!


----------



## imfree (Oct 3, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Edgar,
> 
> If you will kindly join the line at the medication area, Nurse Ratched has your horse tranquilizers ready for you. Now leave the wires alone and take the light bulbs out of your pockets before you go. And stop changing the channel on the TV to the NASA Channel. It's starting to get on the nerves of the other residents. I'm sure you'll be the first to know, if we start getting signals from other worlds.



I think I know what my problem is. It's getting
near Halloween and my chronic ChiaVirus
infection is flaring up again.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 3, 2008)

imfree said:


> I think I know what my problem is. It's getting
> near Halloween and my chronic ChiaVirus
> infection is flaring up again.



Oh, no, Edgar. This is what I was afraid of.

Most of us will try to be supportive. Remember, it's just the chia talking.


----------



## imfree (Oct 3, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Oh, no, Edgar. This is what I was afraid of.
> 
> Most of us will try to be supportive. Remember, it's just the chia talking.



"You Got That Right", SantaClear!


----------



## moore2me (Oct 3, 2008)

Not that I am one to show my hand at poker guys, but just a warning to all Chias that are stirring up mischief, I have:

- New weapons

- New soliders

- Plenty of rest was taken and bugs have been eaten over the past few months, so I am fueled up and ready to rumble. Now all I need is for Captain Stan or the Queen to activate ground and air forces.


----------



## imfree (Oct 3, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Not that I am one to show my hand at poker guys, but just a warning to all Chias that are stirring up mischief, I have:
> 
> - New weapons
> 
> ...



You're not showing your hand, Moore2Me, you're bluffing!
Stan and the Queen are so relaxed and complacent from
the long period of peace, that they are unready and
unable to fight us ChiaHeads.


----------



## imfree (Oct 4, 2008)

imfree said:


> "You Got That Right", SantaClear!



"You Got That Right" is on.........

Lynyrd Skynyrd-Street Survivors


----------



## moore2me (Oct 4, 2008)

imfree said:


> "You Got That Right" is on.........
> 
> Lynyrd Skynyrd-Street Survivors



Now I'm really scared!!!! I must run and hide from their manificient presence and flaming . . . .er . . . . .heads.


----------



## imfree (Oct 4, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Now I'm really scared!!!! I must run and hide from their magnificent presence and flaming . . . .er . . . . .heads.



(I hope "manificient" was a typo)

Thanks for the compliment, Moore2Me, they were the
epitome of southern rock. I still have a 12"vinyl of it
with the same cover. MCA started issuing those with
black background about 2 weeks after 10/19/77
plane crash that took the lives of Ronnie, Steve, 
Cassie, and Dean.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 5, 2008)

Mate is that it? All those nights of burning the midnight oil, just for that shiz?

Total waste of time. Oh well. Lets do it again shall we?


----------



## Suze (Oct 5, 2008)

shosh is next!  
you are the top poster in this thread so it is only fair


----------



## Shosh (Oct 5, 2008)

susieQ said:


> shosh is next!
> you are the top poster in this thread so it is only fair



How about " If this thread gets a 1000 replies, Shosh gets an all expenses paid trip around the world?"


----------

